# A guide to 'Victoria's Skilled State Sponsorship' application



## farazfaheem (Oct 6, 2009)

I have just applied for Victoria skilled state sponsorship yesterday on 19-Jan-11. Although process was easy and straight-forward but couldn't have applied it without help of guys over here. So thanks to everyone here. 

Below is the information and documentation you will need to have ready before beginning the application form for state sponsorship. 

*Passport*
You will need to provide your name, date of birth, country of birth and nationality as they appear on your passport.
*DIAC file reference number (if applicable)*
You will have this number if you have already lodged your visa application with DIAC.
*DIAC points mark (if applicable)*
You will have a points mark if you have already lodged your visa application with DIAC.
*Offer of employment (if applicable)*
Evidence of your offer will need to be provided on company letterhead and should include the employer's:
Australian Business Number (ABN) or Australian Company Number (ACN)
contact details. 

*Occupation*
You will need to state the Australian and New Zealand Standard Classification of Occupations (ANZSCO) code, which is listed against occupations on the Skilled - Sponsored (176 and 886) Eligibility Lists. Your occupation should also match the occupation you nominate on your DIAC visa application.
Having an occupation on the Skilled - Sponsored (176 and 886) Eligibility Lists does not guarantee state sponsorship. 
*Details of other state or territory sponsorships (if applicable)*
You will need to supply specific details such as the stage of the application process and date of application. 
*Migration agent or representative details (if applicable)*
You will need to provide the agent's/representative's name and contact information, as well as the Victorian Goverment Representative Agent Registration Number (RARN) and the Australian Migration Agent Registration Authority (MARA) Number, where appropriate.
*DIAC skill(s) assessment (if applicable)*
For each completed skill assessment you will need to provide the:
name of the assessing body
date of assessment 
occupation you were assessed in.

*International English Language Testing System (IELTS) assessment (if applicable)*
You will need to provide the:
date of assessment
overall band score
band score in each component of the test.

*Education Details*
Any study that you may have completed offshore or onshore within Australia. This includes the: 
name of the study institution
location
title of the study/course
qualification received
duration of the course 
date completed

*Financial resources*
You will need to add together all your financial resources to provide an estimate of your total accessible funds in Australian dollars.
You should include all of your assets such as cash, car(s), house(s), furniture, stocks, shares, bonds, jewellery and gold.
*Living and visiting Australia details (if appropriate)*
You should provide as much information as possible about the time that you, your spouse or any of your dependents have lived in and/or visited Australia. Include:
where in Australia you lived/visited
how long you were in that location
why you were in Australia.

*Friends or relatives currently living in Australia (if appropriate)*
If you, your spouse or any of your dependents have any relatives and/or friends currently living in Australia who you are in contact with, you will need to supply their:
name
relationship to you 
location

*Attachments*
As part of your application you will need to attach:
Scanned copy of Declaration
A detailed resume/curriculum vitae (CV) - this should be in Microsoft Word format
Your offer of employment (if applicable)
Your skill(s) assessment (if applicable)
Your IELTS assessment (if applicable)
Your trade qualification/certificates (if applicable).

The same information will be presented to you before lodging an application through website. (Note. You must register and login to see the above information on website)


So I registered through a Victoria State website and logged on to apply for the visa sponsorship. Having all the above information handy and have read Declaration document carefully, I started filling out the application. Application is very easy & straight-forward . You can also save the application and complete it later withing 30 days. 


I have positive skill assessment for 261312 (Developer Programmer) which is eligible occupation for consideration for state sponsorship. 

The minimum IELTS required for the occupation 231312 is 6.0 band in all component. I have 7.0 overall with 6.0 or above in all components. 

You also have to choose the destination you want to move within the state after getting visa sponsorship. I chose Metropolitan Melbourne between Metropolitan Melbourne and Regional Victoria.



According to the Point 14 , I attached following documents

*Scanned copy of Declaration*
I downloaded the declaration document and printed it out.Then I completed the form and signed stating that I as an Applicant, understands the conditions of Victorian Government sponsorship.Then scanned it @300DPI and uploaded it with the application
*Scanned copy of IELTS result*
*Scanned Copy of ACS Assessment Letter*
*Scanned Copy of Qualifications*
I dont know if this was necessary but I still uploaded. 
*Scanned Copy of Passport*
Not necessary but I just uploaded it.
*Resume*
I uploaded a detailed resume/CV. 
You should ensure that the detailed resume includes dates of employment, and explains any gaps in employment. It must provide detailed information about relevant skills and experience. Our website includes information regarding resume writing at Applying for a Job in Victoria. 
The resume document must be named as follows: "CV - SURNAME, Firstname" and 
*Financial Estimates Breakdown*
Application requires you to enter just 'Amount' in AUD to show how much funds do you have when you are in Australia. 
I also uploaded the document as well which justifies the 'Amount' I put in the application. 
This was not necessary but I just read somewhere in the forum that someone has attached the breakdown of estimates so I did it too. 
Following are the items with amount I mentioned in the document. 
Real Estate Property - $13,600
Car - $5,800
Provident Funds - $1,150
Cash - $1,250
Total = $21,800
_Note: Make sure that You can also provide legitimate document to prove the above funds if asked. I also mentioned funds which I can prove through legitimate documents._


After I submitted the application, page shows that my application is successful and Victoria State will reply in 2 weeks time to ensure that my application will be catered or not. After that, It will take 12 weeks to respond the outcome. Also page provides a link to print out the submitted application for personal reference. 

Please note that there was no intimation through email. 

That is all. 

I hope people could benefit from it.


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2011)

Hi,

Isn't it true that Victoria wants a specialisation in either C++/C#/Java?? Did you assessment letter say you have a specialization in one of these?? If not, how can you be sure they will consider you a specialist in one of these??


----------



## kimoloop (Nov 17, 2010)

Hi,
regarding point #3
3- DIAC points mark (if applicable)
You will have a points mark if you have already lodged your visa application with DIAC.

i think this info was mandatory and should be entered [Not an option]. i have submitted mine on 13-11-2010 to VIC.


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2011)

kimoloop said:


> Hi,
> regarding point #3
> 3- DIAC points mark (if applicable)
> You will have a points mark if you have already lodged your visa application with DIAC.
> ...


Is this about the 120 points test? When I submitted my 175 application, the online form said that ACCORDING TO MY OWN EVALUATION I HAVE *** points. The department may assign different points. So how can one provide DIAC points if application has not been assessed????


----------



## farazfaheem (Oct 6, 2009)

Yes they want specialization in either C++/C#/Java. But I have already been assessed as Developer Programmer by ACS. In every document of ACS, I highlighted my C# skills. Resume, Reference Letters, Job Description everything says that I have been working in C#. Apart from that I am MCTS in web application .NET 2.0 which I mentioned I have done in C# as well. 

Now for the Victoria State sponsorship application, It dint ask me anything other than the occupation I want to peruse for skilled sponsorship. 


Moreover, I dont think you can prove specialization in these languages other than you show experience in those.

Well I doubt if anything like specialization was mentioned in ACS Assessment Letter. 



ausimmi said:


> Hi,
> 
> Isn't it true that Victoria wants a specialisation in either C++/C#/Java?? Did you assessment letter say you have a specialization in one of these?? If not, how can you be sure they will consider you a specialist in one of these??


----------



## kimoloop (Nov 17, 2010)

*Totally agree, as i mentioned i had filled out this application on 13-11-2010 and what i remember is that they asked me to put the # of points that i have in approximate and this was not an option . *



ausimmi said:


> Is this about the 120 points test? When I submitted my 175 application, the online form said that ACCORDING TO MY OWN EVALUATION I HAVE *** points. The department may assign different points. So how can one provide DIAC points if application has not been assessed????


----------



## farazfaheem (Oct 6, 2009)

Ya .. considering online application is well developed, Mandatory field would have been marked with * and application wont proceed unless you provide it. 

I checked it so and went ahead when it dint ask me.



kimoloop said:


> Hi,
> regarding point #3
> 3- DIAC points mark (if applicable)
> You will have a points mark if you have already lodged your visa application with DIAC.
> ...


----------



## farazfaheem (Oct 6, 2009)

That may have been mandatory in old version of online application I guess :confused2:



kimoloop said:


> *Totally agree, as i mentioned i had filled out this application on 13-11-2010 and what i remember is that they asked me to put the # of points that i have in approximate and this was not an option . *


----------



## kimoloop (Nov 17, 2010)

I think so.



farazfaheem said:


> That may have been mandatory in old version of online application I guess :confused2:


----------



## farazfaheem (Oct 6, 2009)

On a personal note, I really like Victoria's online application. It is very comprehensible; and far more better than ACS application. 



kimoloop said:


> I think so.


----------



## kimoloop (Nov 17, 2010)

*you are so right..*



farazfaheem said:


> On a personal note, I really like Victoria's online application. It is very comprehensible; and far more better than ACS application.


----------



## farazfaheem (Oct 6, 2009)

its been 2 official days .. no email intimation yet !!!! :|


----------



## armandra (Nov 27, 2009)

farazfaheem said:


> its been 2 official days .. no email intimation yet !!!! :|


You joking right? There are people waiting for the last 10 weeks without an intimation.

armandra!


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

armandra said:


> You joking right? There are people waiting for the last 10 weeks without an intimation.
> 
> armandra!


Victoria web site is down and will be available after 1st week of Feb, till then have a "skoon"


----------



## farazfaheem (Oct 6, 2009)

its like hanging in the air :s... 



armandra said:


> You joking right? There are people waiting for the last 10 weeks without an intimation.
> 
> armandra!


----------



## farazfaheem (Oct 6, 2009)

Hey hey I got the intimation today 25th January 2011. Exactly after 3 working days.

Following is the reply

"Thank you for the application for Victorian Government nomination under the 176 - Sponsored visa scheme. 

The Victorian Government is currently finalising procedures in obtaining industry feedback for ICT occupations, and unfortunately this has meant a delay in providing you with the outcome of the sponsorship application. 

We apologise for this delay and will have a decision for you as soon as possible."


Has anyone applied for Vic received the same email intimation? and if so then after how many days you got the result from the day you received the email?. I know it varies case to case but wanted to know just just an idea.


----------



## farazfaheem (Oct 6, 2009)

and I'm again confused as this is the first email i received after I applied but I dint get reference number yet :s....


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

farazfaheem said:


> and I'm again confused as this is the first email i received after I applied but I dint get reference number yet :s....


all who have applied for Victoria got the same email...don't worry.


----------



## farazfaheem (Oct 6, 2009)

it means I am yet to receive the reference number email.. I hope they sort things out internally and get moving.



shafaqat309 said:


> all who have applied for Victoria got the same email...don't worry.


----------



## farazfaheem (Oct 6, 2009)

Got the Reference Number!!


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

farazfaheem said:


> Got the Reference Number!!


good luck


----------



## farazfaheem (Oct 6, 2009)

Thanks Guys...


----------



## ridethespiral (Feb 8, 2011)

Hi there,

Can you please tell me where I can download this "Declaration Form" from? My brother will be applying for this very shortly and neither of us can find this form anywhere.

Your response would be greatly appreciated. Oh and all the best 

Cheers!


----------



## armandra (Nov 27, 2009)

ridethespiral said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Can you please tell me where I can download this "Declaration Form" from? My brother will be applying for this very shortly and neither of us can find this form anywhere.
> 
> ...


The link is available at the following page:

https://www.liveinvictoria.vic.gov.au/manageyouraccount/apply-for-visa-sponsorship

and the form itself is available here:

https://www.liveinvictoria.vic.gov.au/manageyouraccount/apply-for-visa-sponsorship/skilled-visa-declaration-forms

But, you ought to register and already have an account before accessing it. 

armandra!


----------



## farazfaheem (Oct 6, 2009)

Declaration form will be available to download under supporting document section once you login and and then go the 'Apply for Visa Sponsorship' from the left panel. 

Declaration form will be of 2 pages. You need to print it out and scan it to attach with the online application after signing it.



ridethespiral said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Can you please tell me where I can download this "Declaration Form" from? My brother will be applying for this very shortly and neither of us can find this form anywhere.
> 
> ...


----------



## armandra (Nov 27, 2009)

BTW, hope your brother is not an ICT professional as Vic is no longer accepting ICT apps for SS.

Source: https://www.liveinvictoria.vic.gov.au/about-us/news/2011/closure-of-ict-applications

Good luck!!

armandra!


----------



## ridethespiral (Feb 8, 2011)

Thanks so much! I've passed this on to him and he'll probably register too as you folks seem very helpful. He's not an ICT professional, but thanks for the info 

All the best to you again!


----------



## raheel78 (Feb 28, 2011)

Hi FarazFaheem,

I have also applied for VIC state sponsorship two months ago and today I have got an email asking for my financial funds and support from all resources. Do you have any idea what exactly is the requirement for financial funds for Victoria SMP?

I just don't want to response blindly on this.

thanks.


----------



## farazfaheem (Oct 6, 2009)

Do they require legitimate proof of your financial figure that you mentioned in your application?.. 

I dont know but just to back up my financial figure, I attached an excel sheet for its breakdown. I dont know if thats necessary. 

Following are the items with amount I mentioned in the document.

Real Estate Property - $13,600
Car - $5,800
Provident Funds - $1,150
Cash - $1,250
Total = $21,800


Can you copy paste the body of the email?



raheel78 said:


> Hi FarazFaheem,
> 
> I have also applied for VIC state sponsorship two months ago and today I have got an email asking for my financial funds and support from all resources. Do you have any idea what exactly is the requirement for financial funds for Victoria SMP?
> 
> ...


----------



## farazfaheem (Oct 6, 2009)

*I thnk they dont want us in Victoria*

I think they dont want us in Victoria anymore !! .. got another email after a month saying it will take more time. and they cant give me the timelines or neither they want us to contact them.. WTH !! 



I really hate that email


----------



## lakhvir (Mar 18, 2011)

Hi FarazFaheem,
would u plz guide me as i am Developer Programmer and want to apply for regional state sponsership visa .I checked in every state approx. but haven't find developer programmer.. or may i found in wrong way .you know where it is demanded in australia....


----------



## ind2aus (Mar 14, 2011)

HI Guys,

Can I know that why people are going to Visa 176 instead of Visa 175?

will it get processed very sooner than Visa 175?


Regards
Kuamr


----------



## wizkid0319 (Mar 16, 2011)

*hi lakvir*



lakhvir said:


> Hi FarazFaheem,
> would u plz guide me as i am Developer Programmer and want to apply for regional state sponsership visa .I checked in every state approx. but haven't find developer programmer.. or may i found in wrong way .you know where it is demanded in australia....


i think its not in any list at the movement..... both of us in the same boat.. im planning to go for 175.

Cheers


----------



## icebreaker1928 (Aug 4, 2010)

any news? 
no feedback from Victoria yet, applied last Jan. 2011, got a couple of email about the delay then after that no more update.
:confused2:


----------



## sherazali (Mar 16, 2011)

icebreaker1928 said:


> any news?
> no feedback from Victoria yet, applied last Jan. 2011, got a couple of email about the delay then after that no more update.
> :confused2:


after submitted my funds availability mail on 28th march...

no update after tht...

i am wounder how much hav to wait for their response....


----------



## tigris330 (Apr 14, 2011)

My partner applied for Sponsorship as an electrician on the 4th of November 2010 and he got the sponsorship 6 MONTHS later - 20th April 2011. So yes, there are considerable delays when it comes to SS processing.


----------



## agha (May 5, 2011)

farazfaheem,

My sympathy is with you and I just suggest you to see other states like Canberra, they are also offering state sponsorship to IT people. 

I had also applied for Victoria State Sponsorship and got an email asking one figure amount of all financial resource. We are three family member, me, my wife and 6 months of age. Did you get any email or any further step move forward for your case to State sponsorship, In addition, can you suggest me how much amount I should shown them?

Thanking in advance for providing support.


----------



## sherazali (Mar 16, 2011)

agha said:


> farazfaheem,
> 
> My sympathy is with you and I just suggest you to see other states like Canberra, they are also offering state sponsorship to IT people.
> 
> ...


AGHA....

cud u please tell us when did u applied for victoria?

and when u got email regarding state your bank statement?...

as far as how much funds u will have to showe,its depends on you how much family members you will have with you ..

i received same email from SMP in march..

i will suggest you to show 20k for primary applicant and 10k for secondary applicant...butttttttttttttttttttt...

please do your own research must......

its my opinion and you will have to have your own mind applied on it....

thanks..


----------



## tigris330 (Apr 14, 2011)

sherazali said:


> AGHA....
> 
> cud u please tell us when did u applied for victoria?
> 
> ...


Just note that Victoria does not ask for proof of funds. When I applied, they simply asked us to name the amount (including cash, jewelry, furniture and assets). However, I have no clue whether after submitting the visa application, you will asked to provide evidence. Does anyone know anything about this?


----------



## sherazali (Mar 16, 2011)

tigris330 said:


> Just note that Victoria does not ask for proof of funds. When I applied, the simply asked us to name the amount (including cash, jewelry, furniture and assets). However, I have no clue whether after submitting the visa application, you will asked to provide evidence. Does anyone know anything about this?


agreed....

i dnt knw too, tht wud they asked about the proof of funds or not?..

mat be later they will asked for proof of funds in the form of bankstatement or in other way..
not sure at all....:clap2:


----------



## agha (May 5, 2011)

sherazali said:


> AGHA....
> 
> cud u please tell us when did u applied for victoria?
> 
> ...






Sheraz,


Thanks indeed for your reply with suggested amount. I am in research how much cost of living and other expenditures are in victoria state for three members and looking for showing them round about $40k.

Regarding my case, I had applied on 23rd December 2010 and on 11th March 2011, I received an email for providing IELTS certificate because initially I didn't submit, they gave me 30th April date. I appeared on 16th april in IELTS exam and got required band. I submitted IELTS on exactly 30th April. Thereafter, I received an email on 07th May and they asked to show financial figure within a month. So nowdays I am getting estimation of my all assests as well as finding exact figure to show them. That's ALL about Me....


In last, may I ask where you got an idea about showing 20K for primary applicant and now where is your case?

thanks again


----------



## agha (May 5, 2011)

sherazali said:


> agreed....
> 
> i dnt knw too, tht wud they asked about the proof of funds or not?..
> 
> ...




It is true that they are not asking any evidence or proof but later they may ask, for further detail please visit FAQ page and click on "How much money do I need to migrate to Victoria?" you will find your answer.

FAQ link: FAQs about Skilled Sponsored Visas - Live in Victoria - Live in Victoria

Hope this shall be useful for everyone


----------



## farazfaheem (Oct 6, 2009)

Guys, I applied SMP application on 19 January 2011 and today (11 May 2011) I got the final email for Victoria SMP in which they declined my application because there is not sufficiently high demand for my skills and experience to offer sponsorship at this time. 

Email begins with: 
"Following a review of the information you have provided to the Skilled and Business Migration Program, we regret to inform you that the Victorian Government is not in a position to sponsor you under the 176 - Sponsored visa scheme......."

Now I dont think I have a choice but to go for 175. 

My question is, shall I wait for the new policy if it is worth it? or shall i immediately apply for 175? .. 

and Yes, I am frustrated ..


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2011)

farazfaheem said:


> Guys, I applied SMP application on 19 January 2011 and today (11 May 2011) I got the final email for Victoria SMP in which they declined my application because there is not sufficiently high demand for my skills and experience to offer sponsorship at this time.
> 
> Email begins with:
> "Following a review of the information you have provided to the Skilled and Business Migration Program, we regret to inform you that the Victorian Government is not in a position to sponsor you under the 176 - Sponsored visa scheme......."
> ...


If you have got the documentation ready, apply ASAP.


----------



## farazfaheem (Oct 6, 2009)

ausimmi said:


> If you have got the documentation ready, apply ASAP.


I have but the only thing is i have to take ielts to get 7 in each component.


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2011)

farazfaheem said:


> I have but the only thing is i have to take ielts to get 7 in each component.


You have the assessment on hand? If so, you really only need the IELTS to apply. You will have 28 days to supply the other docs.


----------



## farazfaheem (Oct 6, 2009)

ausimmi said:


> You have the assessment on hand? If so, you really only need the IELTS to apply. You will have 28 days to supply the other docs.


I have assessment long ago... yes only IELTS. and it would be my second time as i dint get 7 in each component last time. 

thanks


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2011)

farazfaheem said:


> I have assessment long ago... yes only IELTS. and it would be my second time as i dint get 7 in each component last time.
> 
> thanks


Remember, the assessment is only valid for 1 year. Did you get assessed for ANZSCO?


----------



## farazfaheem (Oct 6, 2009)

ausimmi said:


> Remember, the assessment is only valid for 1 year. Did you get assessed for ANZSCO?


yes its ANZSCO... i got it last year November. then I applied for SMP Victoria in January and yesterday i was declined by them,.. it wasted my 5 months ..


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2011)

farazfaheem said:


> yes its ANZSCO... i got it last year November. then I applied for SMP Victoria in January and yesterday i was declined by them,.. it wasted my 5 months ..


Never fear. Just make sure you understan all the reqs of the 175 and if you satisfy them, GO ON AND APPLY!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## farazfaheem (Oct 6, 2009)

ausimmi said:


> Never fear. Just make sure you understan all the reqs of the 175 and if you satisfy them, GO ON AND APPLY!!!!!!!!!!!


Thanks..


----------



## sherazali (Mar 16, 2011)

agha said:


> Sheraz,
> 
> 
> Thanks indeed for your reply with suggested amount. I am in research how much cost of living and other expenditures are in victoria state for three members and looking for showing them round about $40k.
> ...


Dear Agha...

you r wellcome....

thanks for details u have given.....

infact i did talked with different persons live in australia...

and got idea from discussion forum tht i shud tell this amount....

ihv applied on 24th jan 2011..

they asked about funds on 15th march....

my cetagory is ICT SECUIRITY SPECIALIST..

they havent asked me about IELTS and and ACS result so far......

lets hope for the best.....


----------



## agha (May 5, 2011)

sherazali said:


> Dear Agha...
> 
> you r wellcome....
> 
> ...



Thanks dear for reply....

you are right, 40k is good amount, but in my view and after researching different cases in different forums, it would be more supportive to show 50K or 55K for three members, Me, My Wife and 6 months of age Son. Plz advise, is that OK.. Furthermore, how much you told them and for how many family if you have added in your case? 

Regarding ielts, what band did you achieve, because in my case i didn't have required ielts.

I wish you best of luck and InshaAllah everything shall be in your favour.

Many thanks


----------



## sherazali (Mar 16, 2011)

agha said:


> Thanks dear for reply....
> 
> you are right, 40k is good amount, but in my view and after researching different cases in different forums, it would be more supportive to show 50K or 55K for three members, Me, My Wife and 6 months of age Son. Plz advise, is that OK.. Furthermore, how much you told them and for how many family if you have added in your case?
> 
> ...


DEAR AGHA ....

many thanks for your wish and support.....

yeah i think ths amnt will be ok...(all rights reserves)..

abt my mentioned amnt...u got idea abt my amnt from my pervious posts

infact i havent attempt IELTS yet....

lets hope for the best....

regards....


----------



## agha (May 5, 2011)

sherazali said:


> DEAR AGHA ....
> 
> many thanks for your wish and support.....
> 
> ...



Dear you must attempt ielts as early as possible and submit before they ask or take any decision against you. And if they ask they will perhaps give one month notice and not sure either it would be possible for you to provide. So very much careful and see next ielts date to appear, it is my special advice/request...

Yes, i got idea about amount you told them... thanks again..

One more question, if you have an idea! I am in short of 10LAC so can i show my family member's asset? like car etc...


----------



## bayodeunlimited (Sep 28, 2011)

*victoria skilled sponsored*



ausimmi said:


> Never fear. Just make sure you understan all the reqs of the 175 and if you satisfy them, GO ON AND APPLY!!!!!!!!!!!


Hi ausimmi,how can i apply for this program.I've read many thing about the program and i want to apply.All i want now is to see the page where i will fill a form and submit.thanks alot.


----------



## hamayun (Oct 8, 2011)

*metropolitan melbourne or regional victoria for state sponsorship*

Hi guys,
Can someone please help me with following questions

1: Will choosing between metropolitan melbourne or regional victoria for state sponsorship help improve on chaces to get approval

2: Declaration has three pages but uploading seem to allow only one file

3:I have more friends in NSW than Victoria, should I mention as many of Friends as possible or try to keep a balance

Is there anyone applying as ICT - Business Analyst and can she his / her experience

Thanks

HAMAYUN


----------



## kabilan (Sep 1, 2011)

For getting a single document out of 3 pages, use some software's like dopdf which can combine multiple jpeg's and generate one pdf.


----------



## may82 (Aug 17, 2011)

hamayun said:


> Hi guys,
> Can someone please help me with following questions
> 
> 1: Will choosing between metropolitan melbourne or regional victoria for state sponsorship help improve on chaces to get approval
> ...


Regarding point3, do not mention about anyone staying outside victoria...


----------



## hamayun (Oct 8, 2011)

*my sister lives in NSW should I mention her*

Please help me establish strong case for SS


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

hamayun said:


> Please help me establish strong case for SS


check if your occupation is listed in the list for Vic. and what are the possible future job prospects with approx. wages.


list out why you would like to live in Vic (weather,standard of living etc)


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

*Can a 176 visa holder stay in Albury-Wodonga (NSW border)?*

Does anyone know whether getting a 176 visa will allow us to stay in Albury which is technically in NSW? The reason I am asking is bcoz I read this in the FAQ (for 475/487 visa) :

FAQs About Skilled Sponsorship & Visas - Live in Victoria

"A location such as Albury Wodonga is accepted as it is on both sides of the border"

I am assuming that if an applicant can stay in Albury-Wodonga area on 475/487 visa than an applicant on 176 visa can also stay...Plz correct me if I am wrong..


----------



## happ (Jul 22, 2011)

Hey..

anyone aware of an average timeline taken by Vic SS?? I know they say they would take 12 weeks.. but are there any cases where they have provided the result in less time than they mention?


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

happ said:


> Hey..
> 
> anyone aware of an average timeline taken by Vic SS?? I know they say they would take 12 weeks.. but are there any cases where they have provided the result in less time than they mention?[/QU
> 
> ...


----------



## gourab (Aug 1, 2011)

Got my rejection email for Vic SS today for Software engineer profession. It took about 4 weeks.


----------



## happ (Jul 22, 2011)

gourab said:


> Got my rejection email for Vic SS today for Software engineer profession. It took about 4 weeks.


Not a good news for sure. I am sorry.

Did they also give a reason for this rejection..? like no more requirement for software engineer or anything of that sort?


----------



## gourab (Aug 1, 2011)

happ said:


> Not a good news for sure. I am sorry.
> 
> Did they also give a reason for this rejection..? like no more requirement for software engineer or anything of that sort?


Nothing specific but this generic line in the email -

While your application demonstrated your ability to meet the minimum eligibility requirements for Victorian state sponsorship, other applicants were able to more adequately demonstrate their suitability for employment in Victoria.


----------



## happ (Jul 22, 2011)

gourab said:


> Nothing specific but this generic line in the email -
> 
> While your application demonstrated your ability to meet the minimum eligibility requirements for Victorian state sponsorship, other applicants were able to more adequately demonstrate their suitability for employment in Victoria.


wow... sounds like competition goin on there.. ehh!!


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

gourab said:


> Got my rejection email for Vic SS today for Software engineer profession. It took about 4 weeks.


Sorry to hear this?

Do they give any specific reason for rejection ?

dont lose hope...
Have you tried eligibility for other states ??


----------



## TheRealBumbleBee (Nov 21, 2011)

Hi Guys, 

I'm gonna need a little help here. Does anyone know of any criteria that an employer must be satisfied, if there be an employment offer attached to support the SS application?

Thanks

The real BB


----------



## dreamaus (Nov 12, 2011)

lifeisgood said:


> Sorry to hear this?
> 
> Do they give any specific reason for rejection ?
> 
> ...


I just applied for Vic SS 3 days before and didnt even get a application received mail. How do i track it in their website?


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

they will inform you ..


----------



## happ (Jul 22, 2011)

dreamaus said:


> I just applied for Vic SS 3 days before and didnt even get a application received mail. How do i track it in their website?


They send it in 4-5 working days.


----------



## dreamaus (Nov 12, 2011)

happ said:


> They send it in 4-5 working days.


Hey happ, today i got mail from them asking why would i prefer to live in their state in spite of having family connections in other state because i mentioned i have a cousin living in WA. Did they ask you any such questions?


----------



## happ (Jul 22, 2011)

dreamaus said:


> Hey happ, today i got mail from them asking why would i prefer to live in their state in spite of having family connections in other state because i mentioned i have a cousin living in WA. Did they ask you any such questions?


Hey dream...

No, i was not asked any questions... But i guess, just because u have mentioned about ur relatives outside vic, they would have doubt on your stability in vic....

If you can provide them enough reasons that u are not merely going there to be close to ur cousin and you have ur own prospects...job etc... It shud be okkay..

U wud need to provide them examples of the kind of job u are looking there and make sure that intend is to live and work in vic.

There was someone on this forum who was asked certain questions from vic... And he had posted all his responses in the forum itself...try to find that...it may be of some help to u.


----------



## dreamaus (Nov 12, 2011)

happ said:


> Hey dream...
> 
> No, i was not asked any questions... But i guess, just because u have mentioned about ur relatives outside vic, they would have doubt on your stability in vic....
> 
> ...


thanks Harpeet. I thought giving references of someone in AUS will strengthen my application but at last it ended up as a trouble for me! 
yes i saw in same thread someone replied with their write up. i will refer that. 
BTW, how is ur 176 app going on?


----------



## happ (Jul 22, 2011)

dreamaus said:


> thanks Harpeet. I thought giving references of someone in AUS will strengthen my application but at last it ended up as a trouble for me!
> yes i saw in same thread someone replied with their write up. i will refer that.
> BTW, how is ur 176 app going on?


Sure.. search for it.. atleast you would get some hints of style of writting for such purpose. the more info you get, better it is. 

I Haven't yet applied for 176.. waiting for a couple of documents. I would apply in first or second week of december


----------



## happ (Jul 22, 2011)

Hey...

I was going through the DIAC form (for 176) and at one point it asks to chose the sponsorship we got from state from a drop-down list. There are a lot of "Vic" options, which one is the one i should select?

What i could guess was "Vic Innovation and development" one, as the similar was written on the email i received. But there was nothing in the drop-down that matched exactly what was written in the email.


----------



## dreamaus (Nov 12, 2011)

happ said:


> Sure.. search for it.. atleast you would get some hints of style of writting for such purpose. the more info you get, better it is.
> 
> I Haven't yet applied for 176.. waiting for a couple of documents. I would apply in first or second week of december


Cool. All the best. Hope to join your club soon!


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

happ said:


> Hey...
> 
> I was going through the DIAC form (for 176) and at one point it asks to chose the sponsorship we got from state from a drop-down list. There are a lot of "Vic" options, which one is the one i should select?
> 
> What i could guess was "Vic Innovation and development" one, as the similar was written on the email i received. But there was nothing in the drop-down that matched exactly what was written in the email.


Yes, DIAC SS options are not updated yet in the application for some states still. The same case with WA too. So choose the one that is relatively close to the department that is appearing in the approval letter.

Good Luck.


----------



## happ (Jul 22, 2011)

MaddyOZ said:


> Yes, DIAC SS options are not updated yet in the application for some states still. The same case with WA too. So choose the one that is relatively close to the department that is appearing in the approval letter.
> 
> Good Luck.


okay.. sounds reasonable


----------



## TheRealBumbleBee (Nov 21, 2011)

Hi Guys, 

I have a question for you. I have applied for Vic SS n 1st of December and after a while got an job offer from one of the Victorian employers. Do you have any idea how should I inform the Vic SS processing, about the new update? Or should I wait till they come up with any result? 

Thanks
Bumble Bee


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

TheRealBumbleBee said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have a question for you. I have applied for Vic SS n 1st of December and after a while got an job offer from one of the Victorian employers. Do you have any idea how should I inform the Vic SS processing, about the new update? Or should I wait till they come up with any result?
> 
> ...


If you have got the reference number in the acknowledgement mail, then use the same and send a mail to [email protected] and inform them about this offer. (This will be add-on advantage for you to get the application approved)

Or you can also inform through the online enquiry form : https://www.liveinvictoria.vic.gov.au/about-us/contact-us/enquiry

If you have not got the reference number email yet, then quote your passport number, first name , last name, country as a reference of your application.

Good Luck and Congrats on the job offer  Melbourne is a lovely place to live..

Cheers!


----------



## gourab (Aug 1, 2011)

As I mentioned earlier in thread, my Victoria SS application was rejected in Oct. But 2 days back I got an email from them that after some review they want to find out if I am still interested in Victorian SS. I answered yes and next day I got an approval email.
So I think there is some scope for getting acceptance for ppl who were rejected earlier.


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

gourab said:


> As I mentioned earlier in thread, my Victoria SS application was rejected in Oct. But 2 days back I got an email from them that after some review they want to find out if I am still interested in Victorian SS. I answered yes and next day I got an approval email.
> So I think there is some scope for getting acceptance for ppl who were rejected earlier.


wow..thats wonderful..whatz your ANZCO code ?


----------



## gourab (Aug 1, 2011)

lifeisgood said:


> wow..thats wonderful..whatz your ANZCO code ?


ANZSCO Code: 261313 Occupation: Software Engineer


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

gourab said:


> As I mentioned earlier in thread, my Victoria SS application was rejected in Oct. But 2 days back I got an email from them that after some review they want to find out if I am still interested in Victorian SS. I answered yes and next day I got an approval email.
> So I think there is some scope for getting acceptance for ppl who were rejected earlier.


Congrats Gourab. I am sure you will love Melbourne, lovely city.

All the best and wish you good luck on the PR application...try to apply before the DIAC fees gets increased...

Cheers...

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## gourab (Aug 1, 2011)

Thanks Maddy. I am in process of getting all my documents in place. As soon as that is done I will apply for a 176.



MaddyOZ said:


> Congrats Gourab. I am sure you will love Melbourne, lovely city.
> 
> All the best and wish you good luck on the PR application...try to apply before the DIAC fees gets increased...
> 
> ...


----------



## dreamaus (Nov 12, 2011)

MaddyOZ said:


> If you have got the reference number in the acknowledgement mail, then use the same and send a mail to [email protected] and inform them about this offer. (This will be add-on advantage for you to get the application approved)
> 
> Or you can also inform through the online enquiry form : https://www.liveinvictoria.vic.gov.au/about-us/contact-us/enquiry
> 
> ...


i think need to send it to [email protected]


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

dreamaus said:


> i think need to send it to [email protected]


Both would work....u can send to both... Good Luck...

Sent from my ipad using Expat Forum


----------



## chaitanya (Jun 1, 2011)

Hey All,

I am Chaitanya from Bangalore, i am of applying for Vic SS.

Have got my ACS for ANZCSO Developer Programmer(261312) in July 2011.
Got my IELTS (above 7 in all bands) in 20th Nov 2011
Now in a process of applying for Vic SS.

Hence needed to know the proper CV(resume) that needs to be written for this.
Could anyone please send me resume so that i can refer to it.

You can take out the personal contact details from you resume & any other details that you feel are not required for me.

send it to [email protected]

Thanks,
Chaitanya


----------



## happ (Jul 22, 2011)

chaitanya said:


> Hey All,
> 
> I am Chaitanya from Bangalore, i am of applying for Vic SS.
> 
> ...


Victoria has provided the sample CV on their site, refer the link:

Chronological CV - Live in Victoria

Happ!


----------



## chaitanya (Jun 1, 2011)

Thanks Happ.
I actually referred to all the links before posting this but as some of the senior expats (as you) have already got their Vic SS approved i was eager to see how would an APPROVED CV(or Resume) would look like to be so impressive.
Hence requested to be please sent to my email address: [email protected]

You can take out any contact details or anything confidential matter from your CV before sending it to me.

Thanks,
Chaitanya


----------



## happ (Jul 22, 2011)

chaitanya said:


> Thanks Happ.
> I actually referred to all the links before posting this but as some of the senior expats (as you) have already got their Vic SS approved i was eager to see how would an APPROVED CV(or Resume) would look like to be so impressive.
> Hence requested to be please sent to my email address: [email protected]
> 
> ...


Hey... I would try to do that, but i didn't do anything special, apart from arranging my existing resume in the order the sample resume tells to.

Happ!


----------



## chaitanya (Jun 1, 2011)

happ said:


> Hey... I would try to do that, but i didn't do anything special, apart from arranging my existing resume in the order the sample resume tells to.
> 
> Happ!


Thanks so much Happ.
I would be awaiting your email.

Thanks,
Chaitanya


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

For all you prospective victoria SS applicants....
Just want to share my experience with you...
I am an electrical engg and have 3 years of professional experience...
My Vic SS was denied and this is what think happened :

Vic being the only state which lets you file for SS even without Skills assessment; I sent my application for it.I uploaded all the relevant docs (I had already given IELTS by then). A few weeks later on Vic denied my application and I got the same response.This was when my Skills assessment hadnt even come! I got the Skills assessment in the next few days and requested Vic to reconsider my application. They replied back saying that my application was refused because my resume did not have the required skills which were in demand in vic at the moment! I was flummoxed and angry! But thats how they work..They pick up the resume first and see if the work experience is in line with the current labour marekt in Victoria or not. If Yes then they look at other documents. If No then the application is rejected. They look at IELTS/Funds etc only after the resume is given a thumbs up ..
So keep this in mind and good luck with your application..
In the hind sight I feel that SA has better job opportunities for me rather than Vic.
Wish me luck with my SA SS application ..

cheers

nicky


----------



## chaitanya (Jun 1, 2011)

lifeisgood said:


> For all you prospective victoria SS applicants....
> Just want to share my experience with you...
> I am an electrical engg and have 3 years of professional experience...
> My Vic SS was denied and this is what think happened :
> ...


Hey Lifesgood,
Thanks for your valuable feedback .
Btw which is trade that you applied for to Vic?
Was your occupation(with ANZSCO code) in demand in the skilled occupation list(please find the skilled occupation list for Vic SS attached).
As i see you mentioned: you sent them the skilled assessment details after your first rejection. 
Wanted to know did you not your ANZSCO which comes along with the skills assesment & tried to find out whether it was listed in the IN DEMAND skills for Vic state?

Regards,
Chaitanya


----------



## garrycool (Dec 29, 2011)

dreamaus said:


> Hey happ, today i got mail from them asking why would i prefer to live in their state in spite of having family connections in other state because i mentioned i have a cousin living in WA. Did they ask you any such questions?


hi i have received similar kind of email. Can somebody provide the sample contents. It will be of great help.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

garrycool said:


> hi i have received similar kind of email. Can somebody provide the sample contents. It will be of great help.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


you have to basically defend and sell your idea of why Vic is a better prospect for you (professionally,economically and socially) in comparison to other states. You need to show that your skills are indispensable for Vic.


----------



## garrycool (Dec 29, 2011)

lifeisgood said:


> you have to basically defend and sell your idea of why Vic is a better prospect for you (professionally,economically and socially) in comparison to other states. You need to show that your skills are indispensable for Vic.


Thanks for the quick reply. Can you please provide a sample letter just to get an idea if you don't mind?

Thanks


----------



## TheRealBumbleBee (Nov 21, 2011)

Wish you all a very happy new year! 

I was just curious, has anyone received SS for applications lodged after first week of December? I lodged mine in the first week and still haven't received any result. I was suspecting it is due to the festive season that things are moving a little slow. 

Thanks
BB


----------



## dreamaus (Nov 12, 2011)

TheRealBumbleBee said:


> Wish you all a very happy new year!
> 
> I was just curious, has anyone received SS for applications lodged after first week of December? I lodged mine in the first week and still haven't received any result. I was suspecting it is due to the festive season that things are moving a little slow.
> 
> ...


I applied on 3rd week of Nov and didn't get any SS


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

dreamaus said:


> I applied on 3rd week of Nov and didn't get any SS


Hopefully it shld come before 3rd week of jan. Good Luck.

Sent from my ipad using Expat Forum


----------



## dreamaus (Nov 12, 2011)

MaddyOZ said:


> Hopefully it shld come before 3rd week of jan. Good Luck.
> 
> Sent from my ipad using Expat Forum


Living with that hope...! Else by early Feb planning to go for 175 as there is a chance of CO allocation before July 2012


----------



## mmanjrekar (Aug 4, 2011)

happ said:


> They send it in 4-5 working days.


hey i just applied for SS with VIC and the skillset is same as yours. 
they just emailed me today asking for a written statement as i have mentioned about a friend staying outside VIC.

could you help me with what to write in written st and how important is it?

also how is life in VIC?


----------



## dreamaus (Nov 12, 2011)

I got my Vic SS today after 7-8 weeks of wait. thanks to all who helped me in the process of getting it. one more hurdle is gone...


----------



## dreamaus (Nov 12, 2011)

mmanjrekar said:


> hey i just applied for SS with VIC and the skillset is same as yours.
> they just emailed me today asking for a written statement as i have mentioned about a friend staying outside VIC.
> 
> could you help me with what to write in written st and how important is it?
> ...


oh man...you should have not quoted anyone you know outside Vic. I did the same mistake and got a mail from them about that write-up. 
write in general about Vic, melbourne, life there, education, transportation, security etc, your professional prospects and how you plan to get a job etc. google and search in this forum you will see a lot of samples. good luck


----------



## mmanjrekar (Aug 4, 2011)

dreamaus said:


> oh man...you should have not quoted anyone you know outside Vic. I did the same mistake and got a mail from them about that write-up.
> write in general about Vic, melbourne, life there, education, transportation, security etc, your professional prospects and how you plan to get a job etc. google and search in this forum you will see a lot of samples. good luck


thanks  i thought quoting friends will brighter my prospects.
anyways which thread should i look for on this forum. also is any particular format is available that you could share? does it have to be essay format or i can put my points in bullets?


----------



## dreamaus (Nov 12, 2011)

mmanjrekar said:


> thanks  i thought quoting friends will brighter my prospects.
> anyways which thread should i look for on this forum. also is any particular format is available that you could share? does it have to be essay format or i can put my points in bullets?


even i though so and i referred my friend outside vic and got into this trap. i came back to this forum and wrote in various threads on this one ...probably you didn't used this forum efficiently  jus kidding...better do lots of research on others experience before proceeding to next step so that you are aware of traps.

look in page 1 and 2 of this thread. i used those info and came up with an essay of 3-4 page under various sections and hope it worked as i got my ss grant.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...body-applying-victoria-state-sponsorship.html


----------



## coolsnake (Nov 12, 2011)

dreamaus said:


> I got my Vic SS today after 7-8 weeks of wait. thanks to all who helped me in the process of getting it. one more hurdle is gone...


Congrats Dreamaus!! You have now moved a step closer to the PR. :clap2:

If you don't mind, can you please list out the documents you submitted for the SS & your skill code?


----------



## TheRealBumbleBee (Nov 21, 2011)

congrats Dreamaus. I've lodged about two weeks later, so literally biting my nails now


----------



## dreamaus (Nov 12, 2011)

coolsnake said:


> Congrats Dreamaus!! You have now moved a step closer to the PR. :clap2:
> 
> If you don't mind, can you please list out the documents you submitted for the SS & your skill code?


thanks coolsnake...here is the list of docs...

1. ACS reference letter
2. IELTS letter
3. Signed Skilled Sponsored Declaration copy
4. CV strictly in their mentioned format
5. Research of Victoria (write-up as they asked me)
6. Professional certifications
7. Proof of funds xls worksheet
8. Engineering award certificate
9. Passport
10.Skill code is 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer)

basically first 5 are must and rest depends ...if you like you can give. good luck to you


----------



## dreamaus (Nov 12, 2011)

TheRealBumbleBee said:


> congrats Dreamaus. I've lodged about two weeks later, so literally biting my nails now


thanks man...yes anytime from now you may get. i literally lost my patience and planned to call up after completing 8 weeks to know about my status but i got it just before that...relaxed...:clap2:


----------



## coolsnake (Nov 12, 2011)

dreamaus said:


> thanks coolsnake...here is the list of docs...
> 
> 1. ACS reference letter
> 2. IELTS letter
> ...


Thanks a lot buddy!!


----------



## TheRealBumbleBee (Nov 21, 2011)

dreamaus said:


> thanks man...yes anytime from now you may get. i literally lost my patience and planned to call up after completing 8 weeks to know about my status but i got it just before that...relaxed...:clap2:


Yeah, BTW, I can remember you said you are planning to lodge the DIAC with or without SS by 1st Feb. Is there any risk you've noticed with waiting a little longer, say mid Feb?


----------



## pranar1 (Dec 3, 2011)

Hi Faraz,

Thanks for this useful piece of information. 

I however need one clarification. Isnt it mandatory to have IELTS scores before applying for this? It is mentioned in their website as one of the mandatory requirements. 
Please help in clarifying this for me, as I am currently undergoing ACS assessment as ICT Business Analyst and my IELTS exam date is on 9th Feb. It would be great if I can apply for this now itself so that time is saved.

Regards
Prakash


----------



## dreamaus (Nov 12, 2011)

TheRealBumbleBee said:


> Yeah, BTW, I can remember you said you are planning to lodge the DIAC with or without SS by 1st Feb. Is there any risk you've noticed with waiting a little longer, say mid Feb?


the only reason i wanted to lodge asap is SkillSelect introduction by July'12. I fear that if my app is lodged and no CO is allocated, there might be some issues or delays in granting visa. even though they mentioned that already filed apps will be treated according to priority at that time but still don't want to take a chance....i need to get my grant itself before July. Mid Feb is still OK as I feel a CO will be allocated in 1.5 - 2 months time.


----------



## TheRealBumbleBee (Nov 21, 2011)

dreamaus said:


> the only reason i wanted to lodge asap is SkillSelect introduction by July'12. I fear that if my app is lodged and no CO is allocated, there might be some issues or delays in granting visa. even though they mentioned that already filed apps will be treated according to priority at that time but still don't want to take a chance....i need to get my grant itself before July. Mid Feb is still OK as I feel a CO will be allocated in 1.5 - 2 months time.


That makes sense. Thanks!


----------



## TheRealBumbleBee (Nov 21, 2011)

Tomorrow will be the 10th week after i've lodged for the SS. Still no result.  anyone who has lodged after 29th of November, has any update ?


----------



## mmanjrekar (Aug 4, 2011)

hey i applied in 2nd week Jan...and then within a week got their mail to send written statement (as i stated my friend stays in sydney). post that i replied within a week and now last week got their mail about written statement being filed with my case. now i don't know how long to wait. is it 12 weeks after the written statement or 12 weeks after i lodged?

anyways guys let me know if you get responses


----------



## dreamaus (Nov 12, 2011)

mmanjrekar said:


> hey i applied in 2nd week Jan...and then within a week got their mail to send written statement (as i stated my friend stays in sydney). post that i replied within a week and now last week got their mail about written statement being filed with my case. now i don't know how long to wait. is it 12 weeks after the written statement or 12 weeks after i lodged?
> 
> anyways guys let me know if you get responses


it is for sure 12 weeks max after you lodged your application but it may get a delayed as you lost some time in getting them written statement. 6-8 weeks is max...if it goes beyond you are less lucky but don't loose your heart ...you will get it anytime. just have a backup plan in case it gets rejected...


----------



## dreamaus (Nov 12, 2011)

I am posting my exact timelines so others might guess their outcome date ....


1. Applied Online - 22nd Nov 2011
2. Automated Mail with application reference no - 29th Nov 2011
3. Asked for a written statement - 29th Nov 2011
4. Written statement sent - 1st Dec 2011
5. Automated mail that my case is updated with the file - 15th Dec 2011
6. SS grant - 17th Jan 2012.


----------



## mmanjrekar (Aug 4, 2011)

thanks for the timelines 

keeping my fingers crossed.

one more thing, when you say backup....i am just wondering if i should apply to some other state as well for sponsorship. also in the form should i mention that i already applied for VIC SS or leave it as 'NO'?
again i don't want to wait long...just in case i need to file for 175 visa.


----------



## dreamaus (Nov 12, 2011)

mmanjrekar said:


> thanks for the timelines
> 
> keeping my fingers crossed.
> 
> ...


backup plan is both SS from other state if you are eligible and cutoff date to apply for 175 just in case your SS outcome has not come yet or it is rejected keeping in mind the July changes
pls don't give any sort of false info as it might jeopardize your visa grant itself if they come to know about this.


----------



## mmanjrekar (Aug 4, 2011)

ok thanks...i think you also have ICT Business Analyst skill..right?
What feedback you have on Western Australia in terms of job opportunities and living standards?


----------



## dreamaus (Nov 12, 2011)

mmanjrekar said:


> ok thanks...i think you also have ICT Business Analyst skill..right?
> What feedback you have on Western Australia in terms of job opportunities and living standards?


No. I am a Computer Networks and Systems Engineer. AFAIK, My cousin who studied in Perth, WA had a tough time getting a job as a fresher. He worked on different kinds of jobs and at last 6 months back managed to get a job for his qualification. that gave me an impression that it is difficult to get a job there even with 8 yr of exp but my view might be completely wrong as well! I have seen guys seeking IT jobs in Perth. Personally, I have made up my mind to go to Melbourne and settle there.


----------



## mmanjrekar (Aug 4, 2011)

hmmm even i have made up my mind to settle in melbourne and hence applied for SS even after scoring the required points. and somewhere i am confident of going thru as well.
but just in case, its required...looking for back up.

what does your research say...if applied for 175 before Jul 2012, is it necessary the CO allocation is to be done on yoru case before this...or would i need to follow the new process even if i apply before July. is there anywhere clarification on this?

i am sorry, if i am troubling you too much with my questions....but as you hv gone thru the process and very kind enough to reply...i am asking


----------



## dreamaus (Nov 12, 2011)

mmanjrekar said:


> hmmm even i have made up my mind to settle in melbourne and hence applied for SS even after scoring the required points. and somewhere i am confident of going thru as well.
> but just in case, its required...looking for back up.
> 
> what does your research say...if applied for 175 before Jul 2012, is it necessary the CO allocation is to be done on yoru case before this...or would i need to follow the new process even if i apply before July. is there anywhere clarification on this?
> ...


they have clearly mentioned that the apps received before July 2012 will be processed as per old rules only but who knows what will be the scene then...there might be some catch and we know only through experience of the members of this forum...so i was in a plan to apply asap 175 so that CO is allocated before July itself and in that way we can be very sure that out app will be processed as today's rules...
check this from skill select page...they say it is fine but still you can go ahead with EOI...

SkillSelect

*What happens if I lodge a visa before 1 July 2012?*

If you lodged a visa application prior to 1 July 2012, it will be processed according to the priority processing direction in effect at the time your visa application is processed.

You can also submit an EOI in SkillSelect. This would allow employers and state or territory governments to view your details which may increase the chances of obtaining a skilled visa.


----------



## saydur (Feb 4, 2012)

dreamaus said:


> I am posting my exact timelines so others might guess their outcome date ....
> 
> 
> 1. Applied Online - 22nd Nov 2011
> ...



Hi dreamaus,

I am also planning to apply for VIC SS under job code 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer). I have only 3.5 yrs experience.
If u don't mind, could u pls tell me how many years' experience u have.


----------



## mmanjrekar (Aug 4, 2011)

hey did you hear back from VIC yet?


----------



## mmanjrekar (Aug 4, 2011)

TheRealBumbleBee said:


> congrats Dreamaus. I've lodged about two weeks later, so literally biting my nails now


Hi realbumblebee...did u hear back from VIC?


----------



## dreamaus (Nov 12, 2011)

saydur said:


> Hi dreamaus,
> 
> I am also planning to apply for VIC SS under job code 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer). I have only 3.5 yrs experience.
> If u don't mind, could u pls tell me how many years' experience u have.


 i have 8+ exp. are you done with acs and ielts? what is your status as of now? Do you have 65 points already or only SS will get you to 65?

Don't delay for SS as they take 6-8 weeks and known for rejections...try to lodge 176 before July itself or else go for 175 now! your call...but worth giving a try for Vic SS


----------



## shyamvpillai (Jul 6, 2011)

Thank you guys... after reading this i am planning to apply SS VIC this march.

I was about to apply 175 but this thread really help me to go with 176.


once again thanks guys


----------



## dreamaus (Nov 12, 2011)

shyamvpillai said:


> Thank you guys... after reading this i am planning to apply SS VIC this march.
> 
> I was about to apply 175 but this thread really help me to go with 176.
> 
> ...


shyam...good decision...the funda is even if you apply for 175 today or say May/June you may not get a CO assigned before July...so better apply for Vic SS and try for 176 is successful or 175 if outcome is negative...
either you have got your 176 visa itself by July or 175 is applied before July '12 so you are safe in eitherways


----------



## saydur (Feb 4, 2012)

dreamaus said:


> i have 8+ exp. are you done with acs and ielts? what is your status as of now? Do you have 65 points already or only SS will get you to 65?
> 
> Don't delay for SS as they take 6-8 weeks and known for rejections...try to lodge 176 before July itself or else go for 175 now! your call...but worth giving a try for Vic SS



thanks for the valuable advice.....
I have already got positive result from ACS, sat for IELTS on 9th, now waiting for the result...need 7 in each band......
I need SS to get 65 points, moreover, 263111 is not in main SOL(schedule-1), so I cant apply for 175 
Worst thing is, 263111 is now only available in VIC, so this is my only option 
I have my brother in melbourne, but he is in student visa, hence cant sponsor me.
I have only 3.5 yr experience and VIC is very well known for rejection....so i guess, i have very little hope  wish me luck....


----------



## dreamaus (Nov 12, 2011)

saydur said:


> thanks for the valuable advice.....
> I have already got positive result from ACS, sat for IELTS on 9th, now waiting for the result...need 7 in each band......
> I need SS to get 65 points, moreover, 263111 is not in main SOL(schedule-1), so I cant apply for 175
> Worst thing is, 263111 is now only available in VIC, so this is my only option
> ...


hmm...make sure your application to Vic is strong and no chance of rejection...ask his thread on any doubts...we will help you out. I was in same situation like you and after getting SS i am bit relaxed.


----------



## mmanjrekar (Aug 4, 2011)

one more thing Shyam....just mention about your bro or any friends/relatives only in VIC and not anywhere else. cause they will then question your commitment to live and work in VIC and it will take another 2 weeks to just get the statement attached to your file. both me and dreamaus suffered this.
And i am still awaiting their feedback. 4 weeks passed now


----------



## dreamaus (Nov 12, 2011)

if our job code is not in sol-1 and say i don't get a SS, then what is the other option to file a visa application?


----------



## TheRealBumbleBee (Nov 21, 2011)

mmanjrekar said:


> hey did you hear back from VIC yet?



I haven't received any response yet mate. Now it is the 11th week and if I do not get any feedback by end of this week, planning to go with 175,


----------



## cvelaga (Apr 11, 2011)

Dear all,

Need your advise please

I applied for PR in 2009, my ACS skills were assessed as network analyst 263113. Its in Priority 5 now and god knows when it will be processed.

As of today I have over 8 years of relavent Work experiance in managing huge enterprise level network, VOIP and System infrastucture. I have decided to apply for SS victoria , my previous IELTS expired, so appearing again on 18 feb 2012. I know that NetworK analyst is not in the occupation list for Getting Victoria SS. I need to apply for that too and this time I plan to update my resume to reflect both network and systems experiance. My younger brother is having PR and lives in Melbourn.

Can I apply only with IELTS score ? Will my application will be processed without ACS assessment ? 

Looking at my case, can someone please advise if there is any efficient way to apply and get a quick turn around ?

Thank you 

Regards
Cvelaga


----------



## saydur (Feb 4, 2012)

cvelaga said:


> Dear all,
> 
> Need your advise please
> 
> ...


though VIC will allow u to apply with only IELTS score, I believe its better to apply with ACS assessment report along with IELTS score to be in safe side.


----------



## TheRealBumbleBee (Nov 21, 2011)

cvelaga said:


> Dear all,
> 
> Need your advise please
> 
> ...



You can apply without ACS but as far as I know IELTS is a must. If you can get IELTS/ACS , it is best to go with 175 ( if state sponsorship is not possible) and you can get an idea of the processing dates from here. 

Allocation Dates for General Skilled Migration Applications


----------



## dreamaus (Nov 12, 2011)

cvelaga said:


> Dear all,
> 
> Need your advise please
> 
> ...


I can think only of the below as a way out!

1. Is your ACS result expired? If so, apply as Computer Network and Systems Engineer (263111) which is in Vic job list for assessment again. Network Analyst and Computer Network and Systems Engineer have similar job description so you will get assessed positively. I did the same and it worked out fine for me!
2. Appear for IELTS and get 7 at least in each band.
3. Meanwhile apply for Vic SS.
4. If successful, withdraw your P5 application and lodge a new 176 online.
5. If Vic SS is unsuccessful, apply for a relative sponsored 176 online.
6. If you find out that your bro is not eligible to sponsor you, wait for your P5 application outcome 

other members can help you with more ideas...

Good Luck..


----------



## cvelaga (Apr 11, 2011)

dreamaus said:


> I can think only of the below as a way out!
> 
> 1. Is your ACS result expired? If so, apply as Computer Network and Systems Engineer (263111) which is in Vic job list for assessment again. Network Analyst and Computer Network and Systems Engineer have similar job description so you will get assessed positively. I did the same and it worked out fine for me!
> 2. Appear for IELTS and get 7 at least in each band.
> ...


Thank you for advice,
My ACS assessment is still valid but with Network analyst a different code which is not listed in job list. I will have to get it done again :-( if its mandatory.


----------



## mmanjrekar (Aug 4, 2011)

TheRealBumbleBee said:


> I haven't received any response yet mate. Now it is the 11th week and if I do not get any feedback by end of this week, planning to go with 175,


Oh OK....anyways after 12th week you could officially ask them for result as well. Keep your fingers crossed...1 week to go. do let us know if any feedback


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2012)

Hello everyone, I am a new member of ths forum. I applied for Vic SS in the last week of Jan. Ack mail was received on Feb 7. No news after that. Anybody has any idea about the timelines for SS?


----------



## coolsnake (Nov 12, 2011)

Fujisan said:


> Hello everyone, I am a new member of ths forum. I applied for Vic SS in the last week of Jan. Ack mail was received on Feb 7. No news after that. Anybody has any idea about the timelines for SS?


Hello,
Vic usually take their own time as they have loads of applicants applying for a few available SS slots. They have mentioned a time frame of about 12 weeks on their website but people have received it in about 2 weeks time while for others they have taken the full 12 weeks to send the result.

However, on an average they seem to be taking about 6-8 weeks to respond with the status. Though there is a member on this forum who has already entered the 11th week since applying and is still waiting. So basically, receiving a response from them does involve some luck factor.

Hope I have answered your question. 

Good Luck!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2012)

Thanks Coolsnake for your quick rely. Luck plays a great role here. Fingers crossed.


----------



## saydur (Feb 4, 2012)

dreamaus said:


> hmm...make sure your application to Vic is strong and no chance of rejection...ask his thread on any doubts...we will help you out. I was in same situation like you and after getting SS i am bit relaxed.



I am the primary applicant and my wife will be secondary applicant. My wife has positive ACS assessment under 261313(software engineer) with 2 years experience.
In my SS application to VIC, I am planning to submit her ACS report as well. Do you think it will help to make my SS application to vic strong?


----------



## saydur (Feb 4, 2012)

Hi,

After getting my IELTS result I will aplly for vic SS with following doc: (color scanned copy, not attested)

1. ACS reference letter 
2. IELTS letter 
3. Signed Skilled Sponsored Declaration copy
4. CV strictly in their mentioned format
5. Professional certifications -- CCNA and RHCE
7. Estimation of funds in xls worksheet (without proof)
8. BSC (in CSE) certificate
9. Passport
10. ACS reference letter of spouse

Do I need to upload my employer reference letters?

My Skill code is 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer)

Please let me if i need to include/exclude anything.


----------



## TheRealBumbleBee (Nov 21, 2011)

Hi Guys, 

After a long wait (11 weeks) I finally got the SS. Thanks so much for the people of this forum (specially dreamaus) for helping me on various matters. You guys are the best! 

Thanks
/BB


----------



## saydur (Feb 4, 2012)

TheRealBumbleBee said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> After a long wait (11 weeks) I finally got the SS. Thanks so much for the people of this forum (specially dreamaus) for helping me on various matters. You guys are the best!
> 
> ...


Congrats buddy!!!
That's really a great news!!!

Please share ur job code, time line,experience and list of docs that u submitted.


----------



## dreamaus (Nov 12, 2011)

saydur said:


> I am the primary applicant and my wife will be secondary applicant. My wife has positive ACS assessment under 261313(software engineer) with 2 years experience.
> In my SS application to VIC, I am planning to submit her ACS report as well. Do you think it will help to make my SS application to vic strong?


even tough they don't ask much or hardly any doc for secondary applicants, it is always good to send her docs as well. I think 261313 is also in their job list so this will definitely strengthen your application i feel


----------



## mmanjrekar (Aug 4, 2011)

TheRealBumbleBee said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> After a long wait (11 weeks) I finally got the SS. Thanks so much for the people of this forum (specially dreamaus) for helping me on various matters. You guys are the best!
> 
> ...


hey Congrats ....i told you right....just keep fingers crossed...thats gr8 news. are you ICT Business Analyst skill? and when you applying for 176 visa?

also Dreamaus...have you already applied for 176?


----------



## dreamaus (Nov 12, 2011)

TheRealBumbleBee said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> After a long wait (11 weeks) I finally got the SS. Thanks so much for the people of this forum (specially dreamaus) for helping me on various matters. You guys are the best!
> 
> ...


super...congratz...I know how you are feeling now...enjoy the moment at the same time get ready for the next step...only half of our job is done.!
keep sharing your progress on your visa app


----------



## dreamaus (Nov 12, 2011)

mmanjrekar said:


> hey Congrats ....i told you right....just keep fingers crossed...thats gr8 news. are you ICT Business Analyst skill? and when you applying for 176 visa?
> 
> also Dreamaus...have you already applied for 176?


my wife's passport is stuck in re-issue stage...only that is missing...rest all docs i have...will get hopefully by early next week as her police verification is done already last Monday...

just wasted about a month on that  ...but what to do buddy government process takes their own time...

thought of applying first with old passport details and then send change of circumstances form but don't want to do that so waiting for her passport...

anyways mine/her pcc will be done in same day as we got verification recently so we will save time there later...


----------



## mmanjrekar (Aug 4, 2011)

TheRealBumbleBee said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> After a long wait (11 weeks) I finally got the SS. Thanks so much for the people of this forum (specially dreamaus) for helping me on various matters. You guys are the best!
> 
> ...


Real bumblebee....ca u share your VIC reference number? probably i could get an idea...just in case they working on FIFO


----------



## dreamaus (Nov 12, 2011)

mmanjrekar said:


> Real bumblebee....ca u share your VIC reference number? probably i could get an idea...just in case they working on FIFO


what a logic you are coming up with...

i think they would definitely work based on application date but not sure if the nomination reference number would reflect that


----------



## mmanjrekar (Aug 4, 2011)

dreamaus said:


> what a logic you are coming up with...
> 
> i think they would definitely work based on application date but not sure if the nomination reference number would reflect that


oops...ok  cause i thought the numbering format they have is SS - 2012 - 00XXX
i thought this may be for 2012...and probably something similar numbering during 2011 as well.

anyways i know there are too many other factors too. just need to be patient and wait


----------



## TheRealBumbleBee (Nov 21, 2011)

guys, pls bear with me ..i will update the details soon.


----------



## coolsnake (Nov 12, 2011)

TheRealBumbleBee said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> After a long wait (11 weeks) I finally got the SS. Thanks so much for the people of this forum (specially dreamaus) for helping me on various matters. You guys are the best!
> 
> ...


Hey congrats BB. So finally, your patience has paid off. :clap2:

All the very best for the 176 application.


----------



## bangalg (Apr 22, 2009)

Hi all,
I have a +ve assessment as business analyst from ACS. Thinking of applying for Victoria SS. Can anyone comment how good melbourne would be for IT jobs in general and for BA jobs in particular? Thanks.


----------



## happ (Jul 22, 2011)

Hey... 

Take a look at the "Seek" site for jobs in victoria choosing ICT --> BA/SA.. see if the results matches your expectations. Most of the jobs revolve around banking or insurance and superannuation industry.

Happ!!



bangalg said:


> Hi all,
> I have a +ve assessment as business analyst from ACS. Thinking of applying for Victoria SS. Can anyone comment how good melbourne would be for IT jobs in general and for BA jobs in particular? Thanks.


----------



## jagadeesha (May 20, 2010)

Congrats for your +ve assessment...
As per my knowledge, Victoria is good for IT and ITES jobs.
Senior expats can give more info about BA jobs.

Refer this thread.. you can get some idea
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...living-australia/103255-176-visa-granted.html


----------



## TheRealBumbleBee (Nov 21, 2011)

mmanjrekar said:


> hey Congrats ....i told you right....just keep fingers crossed...thats gr8 news. are you ICT Business Analyst skill? and when you applying for 176 visa?
> 
> also Dreamaus...have you already applied for 176?


I'm planning to apply for 176 soon. No I'm not a BA. A Software Engineer (261313). I have updated my timeline information in the signature.


----------



## bangalg (Apr 22, 2009)

TheRealBumbleBee said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> After a long wait (11 weeks) I finally got the SS. Thanks so much for the people of this forum (specially dreamaus) for helping me on various matters. You guys are the best!
> 
> ...


Hi realbumblebee,
Any idea why your SS took so long- 11 weeks? I am about to apply for VIC SS and have a 7 in IELTS and +ACS. Business Analyst category (2611111).


----------



## chaitanya (Jun 1, 2011)

mmanjrekar said:


> oops...ok  cause i thought the numbering format they have is SS - 2012 - 00XXX
> i thought this may be for 2012...and probably something similar numbering during 2011 as well.
> 
> anyways i know there are too many other factors too. just need to be patient and wait


Hi Manjrekar,

I am equally eager as you, to know the status of my Vic SS. 
As you have pointed out, i believe the reference number that is acknowledged to us is based on the year categorization. 
My Vic SS reference number goes like this: SS-2012-003XX
(Last 2 digits concealed for confidentiality)

_My details can be viewed in the signature_

*We can track the pattern if you share your reference number by concealing the last 2 digits.*

Regards,
Chaitanya


----------



## mmanjrekar (Aug 4, 2011)

chaitanya said:


> Hi Manjrekar,
> 
> I am equally eager as you, to know the status of my Vic SS.
> As you have pointed out, i believe the reference number that is acknowledged to us is based on the year categorization.
> ...


Mine last digits 1xx


----------



## chaitanya (Jun 1, 2011)

mmanjrekar said:


> Mine last digits 1xx


Looks like you have applied a lot earlier.
I have applied on Jan 22nd this year.
When did you apply?


----------



## mmanjrekar (Aug 4, 2011)

chaitanya said:


> Looks like you have applied a lot earlier.
> I have applied on Jan 22nd this year.
> When did you apply?


on 16th Jan only...just wondering how come approx 200 ppl within 1 week


----------



## chaitanya (Jun 1, 2011)

mmanjrekar said:


> on 16th Jan only...just wondering how come approx 200 ppl within 1 week


ohh, i have applied only a week later than u.
Anyways, i want to know:
Is there any link or website to know the status of our Vic SS by feeding in our REFERENCE NUMBER?

_It would aid people seeking assistance on this forum if we keep our signature updated_


----------



## TheRealBumbleBee (Nov 21, 2011)

bangalg said:


> Hi realbumblebee,
> Any idea why your SS took so long- 11 weeks? I am about to apply for VIC SS and have a 7 in IELTS and +ACS. Business Analyst category (2611111).



I wish I had a clue. I even emailed and inquired but all they said was it is in progress. 
But I would suggest anyone not to email them about the status as it sometimes can have a negative impact. Just be patient and prepare yourself for whatever the outcome may be. I was on the last step of the DIAC application with 175, when I got the SS :boxing: . Best of luck!


----------



## chaitanya (Jun 1, 2011)

TheRealBumbleBee said:


> I wish I had a clue. I even emailed and inquired but all they said was it is in progress.
> But I would suggest anyone not to email them about the status as it sometimes can have a negative impact. Just be patient and prepare yourself for whatever the outcome may be. I was on the last step of the DIAC application with 175, when I got the SS :boxing: . Best of luck!


Hi BumbleBee,

I guess the delay was a result of Christmas Holidays. 
So now, will you be going with 175 or 176? :juggle:

Regards,
Chaitanya


----------



## TheRealBumbleBee (Nov 21, 2011)

chaitanya said:


> Hi BumbleBee,
> 
> I guess the delay was a result of Christmas Holidays.
> So now, will you be going with 175 or 176? :juggle:
> ...


176, of course . BTW, how is the thing going on for you. If I'm correct you mentioned that you did not get the Confirmation email from Vic. Did you contact them regarding that?


----------



## mmanjrekar (Aug 4, 2011)

TheRealBumbleBee said:


> I wish I had a clue. I even emailed and inquired but all they said was it is in progress.
> But I would suggest anyone not to email them about the status as it sometimes can have a negative impact. Just be patient and prepare yourself for whatever the outcome may be. I was on the last step of the DIAC application with 175, when I got the SS :boxing: . Best of luck!


yes..even i think..the wait is required. they mention that don't communicate within 12 weeks. also there is no way to track your application status. so option is to WAIT .


----------



## chaitanya (Jun 1, 2011)

TheRealBumbleBee said:


> 176, of course



Then i guess, u dont have 5 years of work exp. Otherwise you would have applied for 175(I see u meet all the requisite points if u have 5 yrs exp).


----------



## chaitanya (Jun 1, 2011)

mmanjrekar said:


> yes..even i think..the wait is required. they mention that don't communicate within 12 weeks. also there is no way to track your application status. so option is to WAIT .


Hey mmanjrekar,

Could you please update your signature

-Chaitanya


----------



## chaitanya (Jun 1, 2011)

TheRealBumbleBee said:


> 176, of course . BTW, how is the thing going on for you. If I'm correct you mentioned that you did not get the Confirmation email from Vic. Did you contact them regarding that?


Thanks for the concern BumbleBee.
Yes i have received my *Reference Number* from them.

But, is there a link or website to know the status of our Vic SS by entering the reference number that you know of?


Thanks,
Chaitanya


----------



## TheRealBumbleBee (Nov 21, 2011)

chaitanya said:


> Then i guess, u dont have 5 years of work exp. Otherwise you would have applied for 175(I see u meet all the requisite points if u have 5 yrs exp).


It is not about points mate. 176 is getting processed quicker than 175. 

Check this out. Allocation Dates for General Skilled Migration Applications


----------



## saydur (Feb 4, 2012)

saydur said:


> thanks for the valuable advice.....
> I have already got positive result from ACS, sat for IELTS on 9th, now waiting for the result...need 7 in each band......
> I need SS to get 65 points, moreover, 263111 is not in main SOL(schedule-1), so I cant apply for 175
> Worst thing is, 263111 is now only available in VIC, so this is my only option
> ...





dreamaus said:


> hmm...make sure your application to Vic is strong and no chance of rejection...ask his thread on any doubts...we will help you out. I was in same situation like you and after getting SS i am bit relaxed.


Got my IELTS score today: overall 8 (L-8.5, R-8.5, W-7, S-7). I will be applying for vic SS soon....


----------



## bangalg (Apr 22, 2009)

saydur said:


> Got my IELTS score today: overall 8 (L-8.5, R-8.5, W-7, S-7). I will be applying for vic SS soon....


What is it about VIC SS? Are they very arbitrary in their decisions?


----------



## mmanjrekar (Aug 4, 2011)

bangalg said:


> What is it about VIC SS? Are they very arbitrary in their decisions?


hmmm...never know. have you heard about this feedback from someone?


----------



## bangalg (Apr 22, 2009)

cvelaga said:


> Dear all,
> 
> Need your advise please
> 
> ...


Hi Cvelaga,
2 questions:

At the time you applied, was 263113 in the SOL in 2009?
Was a CO assigned to you Before it got moved to priority 5?

I am asking this to figure out what could possibly happen in case I apply for 175 and then my occupation goes off list.

Thanks.


----------



## saydur (Feb 4, 2012)

Hi expats,

I have few questions regarding vic SS application:

01. Do I have to upload reference letter from employers? Nothing is mentioned about it.

02. In the online application under Q6.1.4, asks to select "Spouse occupation" from a list, but I can't find any suitable one to select there (My spouse is a Software Engineer with BSC in Computer Science and Engineering). What should I select for my spouse occupation?
Should I select any of the following?
Science, Building and Engineering professionals
Science, Engineering and Related Associate
Other Associate Professionals

03. In the chronological CV, they ask to explains any gaps in employment. I left one job on 11th August 20009 and joined in next job in 20 August 2009, i.e. only 8days' gap between these two, not a big deal. I guess I don't have to write explanation for this, am I right?


----------



## dreamaus (Nov 12, 2011)

saydur said:


> Hi expats,
> 
> I have few questions regarding vic SS application:
> 
> ...


1. No. nothing of that sort is needed. ACS letter is all they want.
2. I think you can choose a closest match if you dont find any.
3. Nope, that is very normal with most of us.


----------



## bangalg (Apr 22, 2009)

Hi all,
In the 176 form for victoria, there is a question- "does your spouse plan to work?"
At this moment my wife is a homemaker but going forward it is likely she may take up some work. My question is would it favour me if I answer 'yes' to this question? Thanks.


----------



## dreamaus (Nov 12, 2011)

bangalg said:


> Hi all,
> In the 176 form for victoria, there is a question- "does your spouse plan to work?"
> At this moment my wife is a homemaker but going forward it is likely she may take up some work. My question is would it favour me if I answer 'yes' to this question? Thanks.


I choose yes as my wife also is planning to work there but I think that might not impact your application because they don't ask you any docs for dependents planning to work.

Good Luck.


----------



## mmanjrekar (Aug 4, 2011)

chaitanya said:


> Looks like you have applied a lot earlier.
> I have applied on Jan 22nd this year.
> When did you apply?


any update chaitanya?


----------



## saydur (Feb 4, 2012)

Hi,
Applied for VIC SS today. Fingers crossed!!
Mates, wish me luck...


----------



## cvelaga (Apr 11, 2011)

bangalg said:


> Hi Cvelaga,
> 2 questions:
> 
> At the time you applied, was 263113 in the SOL in 2009?
> ...



Hi,
Yes,Case officer was assigned before my file was moved to P5. I completed Medical and Police verification too in feb 2010.
When I applied, there was no ANZSCO codes. I applied to ACS for re-evaluating my skills based on anzsco code.

I recieved my latest ielts score, and it was quite disappointing result .. Got 6.5 in writing and Speaking 7 , reading 7 and listering 8. ... Iam not sure, if I want to chase the score for 7 in each band.

Regards
Chandra


----------



## bangalg (Apr 22, 2009)

It's been a week since I applied for VIC SS (ICT Business Analyst) but the various posts do not give me much hope. I have seen instances where VIC SS simply says 'refused due to lack of demand' 3 months after applying. I am not applying for 175 (because of fear of my occupation going off SOL list in July) but waiting for VIC SS response so that I can quickly apply for 176. But I am slowly getting nervous. If I wait for VIC SS and after 3 monts I get a reject, then I will be left nowhere! Neither 175 nor 176. 

a.	Is it true that on the date I apply for 176, my Occupation must be on the Victoria Occupation List? So this means that I must hope and pray that this Occupation stays in currency for another 3 months or so

b.	I do know there are several 'Skill set' reports which point towards ICT Occupations being in demand and hence continuing to be retained in the new SOL. But if that were true, then why is it that QLD, NSW are no longer sponsoring ICT applications? I mean, roughly, what is bad for the States must be bad for the Nations...

c.	What does VIC really consider while deciding on SS applications? Why should they refuse because of 'lack of demand' when they very well have that occupation currently on their list? Do they have some kind of country-specific quotas?

I am really panicking and going for 175. VIC SS seems too uncertain...


----------



## Aamer (Oct 13, 2011)

Hi folks,

Any idea where the status of VIC state sponsorship application can be checked online?

The acknowledgment email did not have any links for tracking the application either.


----------



## saydur (Feb 4, 2012)

Aamer said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> Any idea where the status of VIC state sponsorship application can be checked online?
> 
> The acknowledgment email did not have any links for tracking the application either.


Unfortunately, you can't. There is no such option. 
Only after 12 weeks you can send mail to them asking about your application status.


----------



## Aamer (Oct 13, 2011)

Thanks Saydur for confirming what I thought was the case.Frankly, this sucks. 

I had also applied to SA for SS and their application tracking system was great. It alerted me when I got a positive result.


----------



## kshaggarwal (Dec 26, 2011)

Hi

I am planning to apply for Victorian State Sponsorhip under ICT Business Analyst 261111. I have a positive ACS response with an experience of 51 months.

My situation is a little strange. I have almost of 5.5 years of experience out of which almost 22months was a part time as it was during my MBA.

ACS has given me half the credit for that time period. Now, for ICT Business Analyst the experience required is 5 years. Though, I have 5 years but the ACS document doesnt says so.

Any suggestions regarding what can be done?


----------



## mansin (Mar 1, 2012)

dreamaus said:


> I choose yes as my wife also is planning to work there but I think that might not impact your application because they don't ask you any docs for dependents planning to work.
> 
> Good Luck.


Hi dreamaus,

I am currently filling the SS for victoria and with respect to the above question .. Does your spouse intent to work ? ... I am confused .. if after the grant ... will it be required that the spouse also has to live and work(specially) for two years in the state before getting the permission to move out of the state.


----------



## saydur (Feb 4, 2012)

mansin said:


> Hi dreamaus,
> 
> I am currently filling the SS for victoria and with respect to the above question .. Does your spouse intent to work ? ... I am confused .. if after the grant ... will it be required that the spouse also has to live and work(specially) for two years in the state before getting the permission to move out of the state.


Yes, the obligation to live/work/study in the state for two years is applicable to anyone (spouse/child) included in your application.


----------



## mansin (Mar 1, 2012)

saydur said:


> Yes, the obligation to live/work/study in the state for two years is applicable to anyone (spouse/child) included in your application.


So if ... I have mentioned in the state sponsorship form that ... My spouse would be interested to work after migration... Then it becomes mandatory for her to get a job in the state ... ????

Please advice....


----------



## saydur (Feb 4, 2012)

kshaggarwal said:


> Hi
> 
> I am planning to apply for Victorian State Sponsorhip under ICT Business Analyst 261111. I have a positive ACS response with an experience of 51 months.
> 
> ...


Yes, they(ACS/DIAC) count full time experience only, hence you will get only half credit for part time experience, this is the rule.

So you can't claim 5.5 years of experience as all of it is not full time exp.


----------



## saydur (Feb 4, 2012)

mansin said:


> So if ... I have mentioned in the state sponsorship form that ... My spouse would be interested to work after migration... Then it becomes mandatory for her to get a job in the state ... ????
> 
> Please advice....


You can say yes, she would be interested to work after migration. But it doesn't matter whether she is really gonna work or not after migration. Only thing that matters, she can't work/live in any other state for two years, she has to live in the state that sponsors you for 2 years just like you. I am pretty sure you will manage to get a job there,but it's not mandatory even for you to get a job, you just have to live in that state, can't live/work in any other state for 2 years. That's it.


----------



## dreamaus (Nov 12, 2011)

saydur said:


> You can say yes, she would be interested to work after migration. But it doesn't matter whether she is really gonna work or not after migration. Only thing that matters, she can't work/live in any other state for two years, she has to live in the state that sponsors you for 2 years just like you. I am pretty sure you will manage to get a job there,but it's not mandatory even for you to get a job, you just have to live in that state, can't live/work in any other state for 2 years. That's it.


Exactly this is my answer.


----------



## mansin (Mar 1, 2012)

Hi Saydur and Dreamaus....

I have a quick question... 

I can see your timeline that you have applied for Victoria SS ... I am planning to do the same today... I have this doubt regarding fund declaration... Do you see any benefits of attaching the documents relating to declaration along with the Application or is it ok .. if I provide them when they ask for it...

Like I am planning a following declaration...

Car (with depreciation for 10 months ) = 7.0 Lac (Need to take a estimate from the dealer)
Funds ( in the account ) = 10.0 Lac ---- Need to take a statement from the manager stating the balance.
Real Estate (Land) = 7 Lacs ---- Need to take a estimate from some evaluators
Gold : 4 lacs ( Dont know .. how to prove its value) - ( *any ideas .. would surely help ???*)

Now the above documents would take time for me to arrange .. but I am worried it would be delayed if I apply after getting them...

Can you advise me in this regard ... if I can go forward and later provide them if asked....


----------



## dreamaus (Nov 12, 2011)

mansin said:


> Hi Saydur and Dreamaus....
> 
> I have a quick question...
> 
> ...



mansin...there is no need to attach a fund declaration along with your application and I personally feel it will not either strengthen or weaken you app. You just estimate roughly as you did above (no even with help of professionals) and put that amount for the question that asks you how much money you have?

I did a rough and realistic estimate, put them in an excel sheet and attach with the application. I doubt even if they have gone thro it seriously. But the thing is you should have an answer if they question about the funds...it is as simple as that...very rarely they will question you about the funds especially when you showed them less than minimum required.

So don't delay go ahead with the app....running out of time buddy!


----------



## saydur (Feb 4, 2012)

mansin said:


> Hi Saydur and Dreamaus....
> 
> I have a quick question...
> 
> ...


Don't wait, don't waste time for the proof now, you can do it later. Apply immediately. Just make an excel sheet showing the sources of your financial resources(cash/car/real estate/gold etc) with their values just as you did here (please don't forget to put the value in AUD also). Dreamaus and some others already did this way and got the approval. they were not even asked to show the proof later.

N.B. You can get your assets (except cash) evaluated/assessed by certified Chartered Accountant(CA) firm, I am not pretty sure though.


----------



## mansin (Mar 1, 2012)

saydur said:


> Don't wait, don't waste time for the proof now, you can do it later. Apply immediately. Just make an excel sheet showing the sources of your financial resources(cash/car/real estate/gold etc) with their values just as you did here (please don't forget to put the value in AUD also). Dreamaus and some others already did this way and got the approval. they were not even asked to show the proof later.
> 
> N.B. You can get your assets (except cash) evaluated/assessed by certified Chartered Accountant(CA) firm, I am not pretty sure though.


Thanks Saydur and Dreamaus.. 

This forum is great ... I am actually on my way to get the documents (IELTS)scanned for attaching .... 

Information flows real time here :clap2:


----------



## dreamaus (Nov 12, 2011)

> N.B. You can get your assets (except cash) evaluated/assessed by certified Chartered Accountant(CA) firm, I am not pretty sure though.


Don't even waste money on that. Save that money to enjoy a party after getting your PR with your family


----------



## spin123 (Feb 23, 2012)

Hi Guys,

Need a little help. When including the relations for the Victoria SS application , is there a specific format? For instance what are the details i should mention about the relations? ( Name, Address, designation etc??? )

Thank you...


----------



## saydur (Feb 4, 2012)

spin123 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Need a little help. When including the relations for the Victoria SS application , is there a specific format? For instance what are the details i should mention about the relations? ( Name, Address, designation etc??? )
> 
> Thank you...


Yes, there is a specific format.

Name: 
Relationship: 
State/Territory: 
Location City/Town/Suburb:


----------



## spin123 (Feb 23, 2012)

saydur said:


> Yes, there is a specific format.
> 
> Name:
> Relationship:
> ...


Thank you Saydur.


----------



## spin123 (Feb 23, 2012)

Hello everybody,

Haven't seen anybody saying they got a outcome for Victoria SS lately. Has anybody got a result recently?


----------



## TheRealBumbleBee (Nov 21, 2011)

spin123 said:


> Hello everybody,
> 
> Haven't seen anybody saying they got a outcome for Victoria SS lately. Has anybody got a result recently?


I've got it recently. But it took extraordinary 11 weeks. They usually take less than that . But keep a backup plan for the worst - Always!


----------



## spin123 (Feb 23, 2012)

TheRealBumbleBee said:


> I've got it recently. But it took extraordinary 11 weeks. They usually take less than that . But keep a backup plan for the worst - Always!


Thankx machan. But yours was granted almost a month ago. Anybody after that?


----------



## coolsnake (Nov 12, 2011)

spin123 said:


> Thankx machan. But yours was granted almost a month ago. Anybody after that?


From what I have read on this forum, the last three people to have received an approval for Vic SS in the last month or so are Fabregas, TheRealBumbleBee & MBC71.

You can check the below thread for more details:
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/103121-victoria-ss-timelines.html

People who have applied mid Jan onwards are still waiting for an answer.

Have you applied already or planning to apply shortly?


----------



## spin123 (Feb 23, 2012)

coolsnake said:


> From what I have read on this forum, the last three people to have received an approval for Vic SS in the last month or so are Fabregas, TheRealBumbleBee & MBC71.
> 
> You can check the below thread for more details:
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/103121-victoria-ss-timelines.html
> ...


Yes I applied yesterday.


----------



## coolsnake (Nov 12, 2011)

spin123 said:


> Yes I applied yesterday.


Please update the thread on Vic SS Time lines with your SS time lines as well so that fellow and future applicants may benefit from the details.

Good luck!!


----------



## spin123 (Feb 23, 2012)

Hi Guys,

Do they always ask for a cover letter about why you want to live in Victoria when start processing the application? I didn't provide any when submitting the application.


----------



## JBY (May 17, 2011)

spin123 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Do they always ask for a cover letter about why you want to live in Victoria when start processing the application? I didn't provide any when submitting the application.


no they only ask when you mention that you have a relative / friend in australia, otherwise that question for uploading the specific letter (victoria research essay) is disabled. I went through the same thing and didn't upload since it was disabled for me.

But others here insist that you should upload it no matter what as an "additional document" in the final section of the application and that it makes all the difference between acceptance and rejection. 

I missed on that, but honestly i don't know if it matters i mean why would they disable that option if u don't have any friends/relatives. I applied beginning feb still waiting, so lets see.


----------



## spin123 (Feb 23, 2012)

JBY said:


> no they only ask when you mention that you have a relative / friend in australia, otherwise that question for uploading the specific letter (victoria research essay) is disabled. I went through the same thing and didn't upload since it was disabled for me.
> 
> But others here insist that you should upload it no matter what as an "additional document" in the final section of the application and that it makes all the difference between acceptance and rejection.
> 
> I missed on that, but honestly i don't know if it matters i mean why would they disable that option if u don't have any friends/relatives. I applied beginning feb still waiting, so lets see.


Thank you for the quick reply. Let's see how it goes.

Good luck for your application.

Cheers..


----------



## sraza (Nov 24, 2011)

spin123 said:


> Thank you for the quick reply. Let's see how it goes.
> 
> Good luck for your application.
> 
> Cheers..


I am confused here. Are we saying cover letter is mandatory if you have a friend/relative in Victoria? 

I applied for VIC on Mar 9 and got a reference number on Mar 14. My own sister lives in Melbourne and I mentioned that - I wasn't asked for any letter while filing the application. 

That said, I read more about VIC SS on this forum and later realized that I should have uploaded one anyway


----------



## mmanjrekar (Aug 4, 2011)

sraza said:


> I am confused here. Are we saying cover letter is mandatory if you have a friend/relative in Victoria?
> 
> I applied for VIC on Mar 9 and got a reference number on Mar 14. My own sister lives in Melbourne and I mentioned that - I wasn't asked for any letter while filing the application.
> 
> That said, I read more about VIC SS on this forum and later realized that I should have uploaded one anyway


they usually ask letter if your friend/relative is outside victoria. in your case they won't as it as your sis already there and it gives you more a reason to relocate there. infact for you mentioning your sis stays there is positive and will add weight to your application


----------



## sraza (Nov 24, 2011)

mmanjrekar said:


> they usually ask letter if your friend/relative is outside Victoria. in your case they won't as it as your sis already there and it gives you more a reason to relocate there. infact for you mentioning your sis stays there is positive and will add weight to your application


Thanks. What you said is logical. In my case, its my own sister and she is an australian citizen already. I mentioned this detail in one line along with few other key facts about my appilcation. Nothing related to VIC research and settlement prospects though.


----------



## mansin (Mar 1, 2012)

sraza said:


> I am confused here. Are we saying cover letter is mandatory if you have a friend/relative in Victoria?
> 
> I applied for VIC on Mar 9 and got a reference number on Mar 14. My own sister lives in Melbourne and I mentioned that - I wasn't asked for any letter while filing the application.
> 
> That said, I read more about VIC SS on this forum and later realized that I should have uploaded one anyway


I have applied for the same on 12th March and also got a ack from them , even though I mentioned a friend's name in the section where it asked for it . There are no place where, I could upload the letter. 

Do they come back asking for the same.


----------



## TheRealBumbleBee (Nov 21, 2011)

mansin said:


> I have applied for the same on 12th March and also got a ack from them , even though I mentioned a friend's name in the section where it asked for it . There are no place where, I could upload the letter.
> 
> Do they come back asking for the same.



Is the friend you mentioned located in Victoria? If so no need to worry, they *might* never ask you for a declaration letter. But if not, do some research on Vic and be ready to provide them with a letter when they ask for it. 

And yes, if they want it, they will get back to you. 

Best of luck for your SS applications, for all of those who are waiting!


----------



## eternal.wanderer (Mar 18, 2012)

I have submitted my application to Victoria for State Sponsorship on 16<sup>th</sup> March 2012. I have not received any acknowledgement or anything from their side. Is this normal or I made some mistake? 

Also I attached my CV in PDF format. Will this be a problem?


----------



## saydur (Feb 4, 2012)

eternal.wanderer said:


> I have submitted my application to Victoria for State Sponsorship on 16<sup>th</sup> March 2012. I have not received any acknowledgement or anything from their side. Is this normal or I made some mistake?


Yes, it's normal. I got the acknowledgment after 5 days. Hope you will get it in couple of days, nothing to worry about it.


----------



## indian01 (Feb 29, 2012)

When applying for Vic sponsorship, do we need to provide IELTS result at that time itself, or we can provide them the future exam date ( in my case it is on 31st March 2012) and provide them the result when we get it? Is it ok to do that?


----------



## sraza (Nov 24, 2011)

eternal.wanderer said:


> I have submitted my application to Victoria for State Sponsorship on 16<sup>th</sup> March 2012. I have not received any acknowledgement or anything from their side. Is this normal or I made some mistake?
> 
> Also I attached my CV in PDF format. Will this be a problem?


I applied on Mar 9 and got reference number on Mar 14. 

Seeing your post, I now realized that I also attached my CV in PDF format. Oops!


----------



## JBY (May 17, 2011)

sraza said:


> I applied on Mar 9 and got reference number on Mar 14.
> 
> Seeing your post, I now realized that I also attached my CV in PDF format. Oops!


why would that be a problem? pdf was in their acceptable file formats list...


----------



## saydur (Feb 4, 2012)

indian01 said:


> When applying for Vic sponsorship, do we need to provide IELTS result at that time itself, or we can provide them the future exam date ( in my case it is on 31st March 2012) and provide them the result when we get it? Is it ok to do that?


Yes, you have to provide your IELTS result at the time of application, it's mandatory.


----------



## spin123 (Feb 23, 2012)

eternal.wanderer said:


> I have submitted my application to Victoria for State Sponsorship on 16<sup>th</sup> March 2012. I have not received any acknowledgement or anything from their side. Is this normal or I made some mistake?
> 
> Also I attached my CV in PDF format. Will this be a problem?


I too applied on 16th March and got the acknowledgement mail today.


----------



## Aamer (Oct 13, 2011)

*Victoria SS*

Well I just got my positive assessment for Victoria SS.

Took 7 weeks. :clap2:



spin123 said:


> Hello everybody,
> 
> Haven't seen anybody saying they got a outcome for Victoria SS lately. Has anybody got a result recently?


----------



## dreamaus (Nov 12, 2011)

Cool Aamer. I also got in roughly 7 weeks time. File 176 asap


----------



## spin123 (Feb 23, 2012)

Aamer said:


> Well I just got my positive assessment for Victoria SS.
> 
> Took 7 weeks. :clap2:


Congratulations...:clap2:

What is your occupation code and did you provide a cover letter about living in Victoria?


----------



## Aamer (Oct 13, 2011)

Thanks guys.

Occupation code: 262111 Database Administrator.
Didnt provide a cover letter or anything. Just filled in their online application.


----------



## eternal.wanderer (Mar 18, 2012)

spin123 said:


> I too applied on 16th March and got the acknowledgement mail today.


Yes I have also got acknowledgement today. My sister-in-law is in brisbane and they have asked for explanation as to why I'm not going there. How should I formulate my response?


----------



## spin123 (Feb 23, 2012)

eternal.wanderer said:


> Yes I have also got acknowledgement today. My sister-in-law is in brisbane and they have asked for explanation as to why I'm not going there. How should I formulate my response?


You shouldn't have mentioned anybody living outside Victoria in the first place. I guess you will have to do some research and write something to convince them that you want to live in Victoria.

I saw some points being mentioned in this forum as well.

Good Luck.


----------



## SandyBR (Dec 29, 2011)

Aamer said:


> Well I just got my positive assessment for Victoria SS.
> 
> Took 7 weeks. :clap2:


Congrats Aamer.....Best of luck for 176 Visa.


----------



## eternal.wanderer (Mar 18, 2012)

spin123 said:


> You shouldn't have mentioned anybody living outside Victoria in the first place. I guess you will have to do some research and write something to convince them that you want to live in Victoria.
> 
> I saw some points being mentioned in this forum as well.
> 
> Good Luck.


But if it is found in any case that we have relatives living in some other part then all the chances are gone. She is real sister of my wife and all the birth details on their passports match (place of birth, names of the parents). I have already done some work and found that ICT industry offers better scope in Melbourne in comparison to Brisbane. Lets see what can be done.

Thanks.


----------



## saydur (Feb 4, 2012)

eternal.wanderer said:


> But if it is found in any case that we have relatives living in some other part then all the chances are gone. She is real sister of my wife and all the birth details on their passports match (place of birth, names of the parents). I have already done some work and found that ICT industry offers better scope in Melbourne in comparison to Brisbane. Lets see what can be done.
> 
> Thanks.


No, this is not the case, your chances are not gone at all. There are people in this forum who mentioned their relatives in other states, yet they got the SS.

In your writing you have to highlight that as you are in ICT field there is more job opportunities in VIC for you as compared to other places like brisbane. Also you can mention how much you like the life style and weather of vic, etc.

posts from jaffarms in below mentioned thread might help you to have some idea in preparing your writings.
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...body-applying-victoria-state-sponsorship.html


----------



## saydur (Feb 4, 2012)

Aamer said:


> Well I just got my positive assessment for Victoria SS.
> 
> Took 7 weeks. :clap2:
> 
> ...


congrats buddy!!
could you please share some more information -- years of experience, any relative or friend in vic, experience in MNCs, or anything you think which could have played a role in making your ss application a strong one.


----------



## coolsnake (Nov 12, 2011)

Aamer said:


> Well I just got my positive assessment for Victoria SS.
> 
> Took 7 weeks. :clap2:


Congrats Aamer... Thats great news. Glad to see some Vic SS approvals finally. :clap2:

Good luck with the 176 visa application.


----------



## mmanjrekar (Aug 4, 2011)

guys i too got SS grant yesterday. seems like VIC guys have woken up and approving in batches now. thanks to all who supported and guided me in this journey. Time to file 176 now


----------



## TheRealBumbleBee (Nov 21, 2011)

Congrats! Now get ready for the next big step!


----------



## mansin (Mar 1, 2012)

Thanks mate!!

For clearing my doubt.. yes he lives in Melbourne only. 

I hope my SS come soon. Got the acknowledgment in three days .. but the wait is going on


----------



## eternal.wanderer (Mar 18, 2012)

Aamer said:


> Well I just got my positive assessment for Victoria SS.
> 
> Took 7 weeks. :clap2:


Congrats dear, gives some hope. One of my friend is in queue for last 11 weeks. Though he send his commitment letter (his sister is in Queensland) about 3 weeks after initial submission of application.


----------



## shyamvpillai (Jul 6, 2011)

I am also in the same situation.
Saydur - What did you finally choose?

One more query, do we need spouse passport to be attached, because mine is given for renewal and it may take around a month to get it.




saydur said:


> Hi expats,
> 
> I have few questions regarding vic SS application:
> 
> ...


----------



## saydur (Feb 4, 2012)

shyamvpillai said:


> I am also in the same situation.
> Saydur - What did you finally choose?
> 
> 01. I did not upload reference letter, as it was not required
> ...


----------



## shyamvpillai (Jul 6, 2011)

Thanks Saydur



saydur said:


> shyamvpillai said:
> 
> 
> > I am also in the same situation.
> ...


----------



## shyamvpillai (Jul 6, 2011)

When i prepared CV according to Vic format its became 5 pages. Is this okay or shall i need to reduce it to 2 page. 

Because the sample CV for VIC says
"Aim at two pages at the most, especially if you also have a long cover letter or a detailed
response to key selection criteria."


----------



## shyamvpillai (Jul 6, 2011)

When i prepared CV according to Vic format its became 5 pages. Is this okay or shall i need to reduce it to 2 page. 

Because the sample CV for VIC says
"Aim at two pages at the most, especially if you also have a long cover letter or a detailed
response to key selection criteria."


----------



## saydur (Feb 4, 2012)

shyamvpillai said:


> When i prepared CV according to Vic format its became 5 pages. Is this okay or shall i need to reduce it to 2 page.
> 
> Because the sample CV for VIC says
> "Aim at two pages at the most, especially if you also have a long cover letter or a detailed response to key selection criteria."


No need to shrink it to 2 pages (you don't have a cover letter here, so "Aim at two pages...." - this clause is not applicable here)

Standard Australian CV size is 2 to 4 pages long. If you can reduce it to 4 pages, it's ok then. 
But if you think everything you included in your CV is really necessary, then I think 5 pages will not make any harm, this is my personal opinion though.


----------



## dreamaus (Nov 12, 2011)

shyamvpillai said:


> When i prepared CV according to Vic format its became 5 pages. Is this okay or shall i need to reduce it to 2 page.
> 
> Because the sample CV for VIC says
> "Aim at two pages at the most, especially if you also have a long cover letter or a detailed
> response to key selection criteria."


my CV was 6 pages and I felt it is okay because if you try to shrink it down then you cannot give all details about you. 

only thing is don't make it boring by giving unnecessary and very detailed descriptions. to the point explain what you intend to explain


----------



## shyamvpillai (Jul 6, 2011)

One more thing can i combine financial assets of primary and seconday applicants together in an excel.


----------



## saydur (Feb 4, 2012)

shyamvpillai said:


> One more thing can i combine financial assets of primary and seconday applicants together in an excel.


yes.


----------



## spin123 (Feb 23, 2012)

Hello everybody,

I have applied for Victoria SS and awaiting an outcome.

Couple of days ago I got an email from a Melbourne recruitment agent saying my experience matches a job offer they have and asking me if i was interested so that they could forward my details to there client.(probably for an interview).

Do you think it is advisable to forward this mail(after getting the consent of the agent of course) to Victoria SS authority? Will it add more weight to my application?

Thank you.

Cheers


----------



## bangalg (Apr 22, 2009)

spin123 said:


> Hello everybody,
> 
> I have applied for Victoria SS and awaiting an outcome.
> 
> ...


If I were you I would go for the interview, get a job offer and then contact Victoria state. May I ask how the agent got in touch with you? Did you give your cv to them?

May I ask your occupation and nationality?

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## spin123 (Feb 23, 2012)

bangalg said:


> If I were you I would go for the interview, get a job offer and then contact Victoria state. May I ask how the agent got in touch with you? Did you give your cv to them?
> 
> May I ask your occupation and nationality?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


I guess they contacted me for a job i applied.cant figure out exactly though.

I'm a systems analyst and a Sri Lankan.


----------



## kshaggarwal (Dec 26, 2011)

Hi

I have submitted the application for the SS on Mar 28th and I didnt hear anything from them since then.

Is there anything to worry?
Does the process isn't initiated if the reference no has not been generated?


----------



## shyamvpillai (Jul 6, 2011)

kshaggarwal said:


> Hi
> 
> I have submitted the application for the SS on Mar 28th and I didnt hear anything from them since then.
> 
> ...


same here..... may be next week will get ack


----------



## kshaggarwal (Dec 26, 2011)

shyamvpillai said:


> same here..... may be next week will get ack


On which date did you submit your application ... and I am worried bro ..!!


----------



## shyamvpillai (Jul 6, 2011)

kshaggarwal said:


> On which date did you submit your application ... and I am worried bro ..!!


28 march 2012, for software engineer whats skill you applying?


----------



## kshaggarwal (Dec 26, 2011)

shyamvpillai said:


> 28 march 2012, for software engineer whats skill you applying?


I am applying for Business Analyst. Best of luck for your application and same to me too..


----------



## shyamvpillai (Jul 6, 2011)

kshaggarwal said:


> I am applying for Business Analyst. Best of luck for your application and same to me too..


I got my SS VIC ack today...fingure cross for the result....


----------



## dreamaus (Nov 12, 2011)

shyamvpillai said:


> I got my SS VIC ack today...fingure cross for the result....


from now on you long 8 weeks wait start. good luck


----------



## shyamvpillai (Jul 6, 2011)

dreamaus said:


> from now on you long 8 weeks wait start. good luck


ya..... now i need to collect all doc for spouse dor DIAC....


----------



## kshaggarwal (Dec 26, 2011)

shyamvpillai said:


> I got my SS VIC ack today...fingure cross for the result....


Same here..!! A hopeful wait starts ..!!


----------



## farazfaheem (Oct 6, 2009)

I have been really busy in work and dint come here ofter. Just to update you guys that after 6 months reply came as Negetive. 

So by the time I would directly go for the VISA 175, I was supposed to reappear in IELTS for 7 in all component but I was caught up in work so much that I couldnt get time and my assessment is expired now. Now I am again new candidate who is planning to start assessment and IELTS. 

Cheers.... 

please update who got the positive reply.


----------



## Destination Journey (Sep 23, 2011)

Guys,

Here is my situation and I want to apply for Vic SS:

1. Applied for ACS yesterday and documents sent yesterday as well.
2. I have IELTS with 7 all.
3. I am dependent on my parents and I have funds around 10,000 AUD in bank account only. Is this ok? What's minimum funds requirements?
4. What needs to be attached in additional documents uploads?

So should I apply for SS asap in parallel with my ACS assessment?

Thanks in advance...


----------



## dreamaus (Nov 12, 2011)

Destination Journey said:


> Guys,
> 
> Here is my situation and I want to apply for Vic SS:
> 
> ...


you are dependent on your parents financially every month? If this is the case I think your application might get rejected. If it is the other way around it is fine not sure in your case.

It is OK to show all your assets valuation in AUD. Read the very first post of this thread. It is still OK to show your parents money as yours after getting a written declaration that they are willing to help you.

Rest other info are mentioned in this thread or in Victoria site itself. You are good to go for Victorial SS application.


----------



## Destination Journey (Sep 23, 2011)

I am not financially dependent on parents. I have a bank account for my salaries. So submitting a bank statement is enough? what's the minimum amount required?


----------



## Destination Journey (Sep 23, 2011)

Another point, my passport got expired and renewing it will take a month atleast. Can I use my old passport name n date of birth?


----------



## dreamaus (Nov 12, 2011)

Destination Journey said:


> I am not financially dependent on parents. I have a bank account for my salaries. So submitting a bank statement is enough? what's the minimum amount required?


This page has it all. https://www.liveinvictoria.vic.gov....led-visas/skilled-sponsored-visa-subclass-176


----------



## Destination Journey (Sep 23, 2011)

What about this?

"Another point, my passport got expired and renewing it will take a month atleast. Can I use my old passport name n date of birth?"


----------



## dreamaus (Nov 12, 2011)

Destination Journey said:


> What about this?
> 
> "Another point, my passport got expired and renewing it will take a month atleast. Can I use my old passport name n date of birth?"


Yes you can do it infact I did like that. Mine didn't expire but got it renewed with a new number. later after they granted and when I applied for 176, I informed them that my details are changed. they are happy to update and then send the updated details to DIAC


----------



## kshaggarwal (Dec 26, 2011)

Hi

Does the 8 weeks wait for the viv SS is an avg data or the max one..?? How many people in the past got the reply in this time frame and for how many this was exceeded..??


----------



## farazfaheem (Oct 6, 2009)

As I said, I waited 6 months without any response



kshaggarwal said:


> Hi
> 
> Does the 8 weeks wait for the viv SS is an avg data or the max one..?? How many people in the past got the reply in this time frame and for how many this was exceeded..??


----------



## chaitanya (Jun 1, 2011)

kshaggarwal said:


> Hi
> 
> Does the 8 weeks wait for the viv SS is an avg data or the max one..?? How many people in the past got the reply in this time frame and for how many this was exceeded..??


It took me approx 10 & half weeks. U can see that from my signature.


----------



## coolsnake (Nov 12, 2011)

farazfaheem said:


> As I said, I waited 6 months without any response


Hi Faraz,
Didn't you try contacting them after the stipulated 12 weeks got over? If you did, what was their response?

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## farazfaheem (Oct 6, 2009)

I did not contact.. I was super busy in office work.. meetings, deployments and lot of travelings.... by the time I was free, I got -ve reply from them . .. 




coolsnake said:


> Hi Faraz,
> Didn't you try contacting them after the stipulated 12 weeks got over? If you did, what was their response?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## kshaggarwal (Dec 26, 2011)

Hi guys,

Any updates on the vic ss.. Anyone who got confirmation, and anything on timelines..


----------



## coolsnake (Nov 12, 2011)

kshaggarwal said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Any updates on the vic ss.. Anyone who got confirmation, and anything on timelines..


Please check the "Victoria SS Time lines" thread for the latest on the Vic SS results.


----------



## kshaggarwal (Dec 26, 2011)

Hello Seniors ...

I am in a Fix .. According to the Vic SS timelines, I will get my approval (if at all) only by End of May.

Then my DIAC will be applied in June and my CO allocation will be in July... What impact can this have on my application ..??

Please any thoughts, or knowledge on this will be really halpful ..!! 

Regards
K****ij


----------



## TheRealBumbleBee (Nov 21, 2011)

i know how it feels like but my advice is not to worry! Having a CO assigned or not if you have lodged the application before July (the rule changes) should be enough. Your application would then be processed as per the rules at the time you've lodged the application. But the priority might slightly change. But if you have a SS, you have no reason to worry at all. That gets the highest priority!


----------



## mmanjrekar (Aug 4, 2011)

TheRealBumbleBee said:


> i know how it feels like but my advice is not to worry! Having a CO assigned or not if you have lodged the application before July (the rule changes) should be enough. Your application would then be processed as per the rules at the time you've lodged the application. But the priority might slightly change. But if you have a SS, you have no reason to worry at all. That gets the highest priority!


hey realBumblebee...how is your 176 visa application progressing? you haven't added anything in your timeline yet?


----------



## TheRealBumbleBee (Nov 21, 2011)

mmanjrekar said:


> hey realBumblebee...how is your 176 visa application progressing? you haven't added anything in your timeline yet?



Just noticed that I've not updated the signature! Visa was granted on 16th of April.


----------



## dreamaus (Nov 12, 2011)

TheRealBumbleBee said:


> Just noticed that I've not updated the signature! Visa was granted on 16th of April.


Congratz TheRealBumbleBee...Good luck for your move.


----------



## kshaggarwal (Dec 26, 2011)

TheRealBumbleBee said:


> i know how it feels like but my advice is not to worry! Having a CO assigned or not if you have lodged the application before July (the rule changes) should be enough. Your application would then be processed as per the rules at the time you've lodged the application. But the priority might slightly change. But if you have a SS, you have no reason to worry at all. That gets the highest priority!


Thanks bumblebee..!! Your answer has given me some peace..!! And congrats on the VISA..!! Hope to see u all there..!!


----------



## saydur (Feb 4, 2012)

dreamaus said:


> Congratz TheRealBumbleBee...Good luck for your move.


Hi dreamaus,

Did the CO ask you to submit form 80/1221 at the end?


----------



## dreamaus (Nov 12, 2011)

saydur said:


> Hi dreamaus,
> 
> Did the CO ask you to submit form 80/1221 at the end?


No. He didn't ask to fill those forms.


----------



## shyamvpillai (Jul 6, 2011)

kshaggarwal said:


> Same here..!! A hopeful wait starts ..!!


any update on your SS VIC.


----------



## kshaggarwal (Dec 26, 2011)

shyamvpillai said:


> any update on your SS VIC.


I am not in line as of now. I have applied on 28th march and ack on 5 th April. 

But I am expecting the results for others who are not responding. And if the feb end guys have not got their result, the response for me is going to be delayed.


----------



## kshaggarwal (Dec 26, 2011)

shyamvpillai said:


> any update on your SS VIC.


Anything with you ..?? We are the applicants for the same date ..!!


----------



## trajan (Jan 8, 2012)

I believe all the feb applicants have got their results. If not mistaken, I believe some first week march applicants (Till 4- mar-2012) also got positive news from Vic.

I have applied on 7th March. Waiting for the result. Hope it turns to be good. 

Thanks
Trajan


----------



## kshaggarwal (Dec 26, 2011)

trajan said:


> I believe all the feb applicants have got their results. If not mistaken, I believe some first week march applicants (Till 4- mar-2012) also got positive news from Vic.
> 
> I have applied on 7th March. Waiting for the result. Hope it turns to be good.
> 
> ...


Ohh ok..!! I thought there was one end feb guy pending. 

And in your timeline, i.e. march beginning to march mid, you are the only one or do we have someone else too..!!??


----------



## trajan (Jan 8, 2012)

There are two more people in the time line ... i.e. march beginning to march mid

Regards
Trajan



kshaggarwal said:


> Ohh ok..!! I thought there was one end feb guy pending.
> 
> And in your timeline, i.e. march beginning to march mid, you are the only one or do we have someone else too..!!??


----------



## shyamvpillai (Jul 6, 2011)

kshaggarwal said:


> Anything with you ..?? We are the applicants for the same date ..!!


ya, i am also waiting. normall they used to get approve in 8 week time. I am little worried if its get delayed we cannot file visa on June


----------



## mansin (Mar 1, 2012)

count me in guys.... applied on march 12th march and got ack on 16th march... still waiting


----------



## sherlock (Mar 28, 2012)

Saw some updates about this in the other thread "Vic SS timelines".
Some people seem to have received their results today !


----------



## kshaggarwal (Dec 26, 2011)

sherlock said:


> Saw some updates about this in the other thread "Vic SS timelines".
> Some people seem to have received their results today !


Yeah Sherlock..!! Mansin and Trajan here have got it. And myself and shyam have applied on Mar 28th. So the response is expected in a few days. 

The wait continues..!!


----------



## shyamvpillai (Jul 6, 2011)

kshaggarwal said:


> Yeah Sherlock..!! Mansin and Trajan here have got it. And myself and shyam have applied on Mar 28th. So the response is expected in a few days.
> 
> The wait continues..!!


so looks like we may get the result in may end. I going to start preparing docs for visa so i can lodge Visa on early june itself


----------



## Aussie_2012 (May 16, 2012)

I have applied for Vic SS May 16 th.... Can anyone tell how long it usually takes to recieve ack?


----------



## coolsnake (Nov 12, 2011)

Aussie_2012 said:


> I have applied for Vic SS May 16 th.... Can anyone tell how long it usually takes to recieve ack?


Vic usually takes a week to send the acknowledgement email. People have received the acknowledgement in a couple of days time while others have received it in around 10 days.

Good luck!!


----------



## v190 (Sep 22, 2011)

*Clarifications in VIC State Sponsorship application*

Hi All,

I need help in answering the below questions in the VIC State Sponsorship application. Any answers/experiences/adivse/suggestions would be highly appreciated.

1.) Have you made an application to/or been sponsored by any other Australian state or territory *

My situation: I applied for South Australia SS 3 months ago and got rejected because of not satisfying their experience requirement - 50% of Australia work experience is not in SA.

Question: Should I choose "Yes" and give the details or should I choose "No"?

2.) Does your spouse plan to work?

My situation: My wife is a home-maker now. She's planning to work.

Question: How do you think the answer to this question would make any difference to the application - stronger/weaker?

3.) Total Funds

My situation: I'm planning to enter $45,000 

Question: Is that good enough or should I show more? 1 Primary application + 1 Dependant

4.) a/ Have you, your spouse, or any of your dependants ever lived in Australia i.e. resided for more than 6 months or worked? *

b/ Have you, your spouse, or any of your dependants ever visited Australia i.e. travelled? * 

My situation:
I'm working in Australia for 1 year now (457 visa) and I've been here on a Business Visa for 1.5 months.

Question:
Should I answer 1 year + 1.5 months for question 4a/ and answer "No" for 4b/? (or)
Should I answer 1 year for 4a/ and "No" for 4b/?

I look forward to hearing from you.

Thanks much for your help in advance!

Kind Regards,
VJ


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

so anyone applied the Vic SS recently how long do they take to revert back, also can i apply so any other state for instance ACT or SA in the middle of the wait. Just incase Vic SS gets rejected.


----------



## coolvarun_80 (Oct 21, 2012)

Hello,

I am new to this forum but need help very urgently. Recently I applied for the victoria sponsorship (190) but then i got to know my EOI was still in draft status. So, I filed my EOI one week after submitting the Victoria application, though the EOI Reference # was correctly mentioned in the v app. Immediately I sent an email to the v authorities stating the mistake.
Q 1. - Will this have any impact that I have filed my eoi one week after submitting the V.App??
Q2. - In the V. App, I have attached the funds declaration, a long essay about victoria sponsorsihp and all other relevant docs. My consultant - Opulentus Nehru Place, Delhi, consistently told me not to atttach the funds declaration and the other letter. I am in dilemma now if I have done the correct thing or not.


----------



## Me86 (Jul 6, 2013)

coolvarun_80 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am new to this forum but need help very urgently. Recently I applied for the victoria sponsorship (190) but then i got to know my EOI was still in draft status. So, I filed my EOI one week after submitting the Victoria application, though the EOI Reference # was correctly mentioned in the v app. Immediately I sent an email to the v authorities stating the mistake.
> Q 1. - Will this have any impact that I have filed my eoi one week after submitting the V.App??
> Q2. - In the V. App, I have attached the funds declaration, a long essay about victoria sponsorsihp and all other relevant docs. My consultant - Opulentus Nehru Place, Delhi, consistently told me not to atttach the funds declaration and the other letter. I am in dilemma now if I have done the correct thing or not.


Don't worry. I had submitted my application on the 09/12 and submitted EOI on the 12/01.
Moreover, i think it is a good thing to have attached the commitment letter.
I did that and got a positive response.
I al not sure about the funds letter as i didnt submit one.


----------



## Me86 (Jul 6, 2013)

coolvarun_80 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am new to this forum but need help very urgently. Recently I applied for the victoria sponsorship (190) but then i got to know my EOI was still in draft status. So, I filed my EOI one week after submitting the Victoria application, though the EOI Reference # was correctly mentioned in the v app. Immediately I sent an email to the v authorities stating the mistake.
> Q 1. - Will this have any impact that I have filed my eoi one week after submitting the V.App??
> Q2. - In the V. App, I have attached the funds declaration, a long essay about victoria sponsorsihp and all other relevant docs. My consultant - Opulentus Nehru Place, Delhi, consistently told me not to atttach the funds declaration and the other letter. I am in dilemma now if I have done the correct thing or not.


By the way, this post id outdated, if you want up to date info, check out the most recent victoria state sponsorship thread


----------



## ramankumar31 (Jun 4, 2017)

hello friends
Can someone please provide the sample for commitment letter to state sponsorship.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## korannetrusha (Mar 20, 2017)

Hi all,

I had one query.
Does VIC and NSW states accept PTE scores?
Also, I am a software developer. I have positive skills assessment for 261312(developer programmer) and I have 79 plus in PTE. I have 4 years experience in .NET coding(c#) and SQL.
What are my chances of getting state sponsorship? I currently have 65 points.
Thanks,
Trusha


----------

